# The Lenovo Z500 with GT 740m thread



## thinkdigit123 (Jul 3, 2013)

Hello guys.

Lenovo has updated their Z500 laptops with the all new GT 740m GPU.
here is the base config of the Z500...

3rd generation Intel® Core™ i5-3230M
Windows 8 64 bit
4GB / 6GB DDR3 RAM
15.6" backlit LED HD display (16:9 widescreen) (1366x768) (220 NIT)
1TB 5400rpm HDD
nVidia GT 740m GPU 1GB / 2GB GDDR3
PS: Indian variants do not have backlit keyboard

Here are the variants...

*Lenovo Z500 59-380463* : *6gb ram*, *2gb gt740m* & Intel HD 4000 
*www.flipkart.com/lenovo-ideapad-z5...z500&ref=3befee81-54d2-45ce-b232-1416666acb3d

*Lenovo Z500 59-380480* : 4gb ram, *1gb gt 740m* & Intel HD 4000
Lenovo Ideapad Z500 (59-380480) Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 1GB Graph) - Lenovo: Flipkart.com

*Lenovo Z500 59-366499* : 4gb ram, Intel HD 4000
Lenovo Ideapad Z500 (59-366499) Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Win8) - Lenovo: Flipkart.com


PS: flipkart has some misprints in the specs of the 59-380463 (2gb gt740m). It has 6gb of ram as confirmed from Lenovo exclusive store in kolkata. And there is no backlit keyboard. (Its also possible that flipkart is selling a modified version with reduced ram, so beware! )

.


This thread is the official space for discussing about the new Lenovo Z500 with its all powerful GT 740m.
All are welcome!


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 3, 2013)

This one has a nice design. I checked them when I was in the market for buying a similiar Config.
However , I wonder why Indians get lower configuration ?? 
Why there's no Backlit keyboard for us ??


----------



## SunE (Jul 3, 2013)

When will you be getting yours? Post some pics.


----------



## thinkdigit123 (Jul 4, 2013)

Booked the 2gb gt740m for 47.8k at a local store. A friend got the 1gb gt740m for 42.5k from the same store. 
 Flipkart is overpricing!!!




SunE said:


> When will you be getting yours? Post some pics.


tomorrow!  yahoo! There will be an in-depth review, part by part. 



Guys, how much is a Kensington Lock worth?


Any info on combo headphone/microphone port to sepearate ports convertor?? I need it for line-in recording stuffs.


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 4, 2013)

thinkdigit123 said:


> Booked the 2gb gt740m for 47.8k at a local store. A friend got the 1gb gt740m for 42.5k from the same store.
> Flipkart is overpricing!!!
> 
> 
> ...



Congrats!! 
btw'  are you willing to Overclock it , ??


----------



## SunE (Jul 4, 2013)

So you'll be getting it today? What time? Pics pics pics


----------



## powerstarprince (Jul 4, 2013)

Hey gratz you are getting the 6gb ram version.. Well this laptop has non removable cover and no maintenance cover. It seems there are no upgrade options available. Is this true?? I mean can't you upgrade the ram later from 4gb to 8gb or put in an ssd ...
And u always need a service person to check that laptop for dust and cleaning air vents or such..


----------



## thinkdigit123 (Jul 4, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> btw'  are you willing to Overclock it , ??


Nopes! Dont wanna fry my lappy's internals. So no to overclocking on a mobile machine.



SunE said:


> So you'll be getting it today? What time? Pics pics pics


Sorry mate, cannot go today. Will be going tomorrow. Just cannot wait.



shadow said:


> Hey gratz you are getting the 6gb ram version.. Well this laptop has non removable cover and no maintenance cover. It seems there are no upgrade options available. Is this true?? I mean can't you upgrade the ram later from 4gb to 8gb or put in an ssd ...
> And u always need a service person to check that laptop for dust and cleaning air vents or such..


This lappy is very much upgradeable just like any other laptop as confirmed by lenovo exclusive store. However, the battery is not user-removable like most other laptops. U need a service personnel for the battery tasks. HOwever, I wouldn't touch the screws of the laptops until my warranty is over, and that's gonna be 2 years.  Moreover, there is a lenovo service centre in Durgapur where my college is located so i needn't worry for servicing.


----------



## rohitshubham (Jul 4, 2013)

thinkdigit123 said:


> Booked the 2gb gt740m for 47.8k at a local store. A friend got the 1gb gt740m for 42.5k from the same store.
> Flipkart is overpricing!!!
> 
> 
> ...


mate , please give focus on other factors like 
a)build quality
b)battery backup(under heavy and light load)
c)and most importantly on overheating.
coz you know that the specs are awesome and hence i have no doubt about the performance of the machine


----------



## thinkdigit123 (Jul 4, 2013)

Lenovo terms and conditions for Accidental Damage Protection and Do Gear Redemption Voucher. Read it properly, because there are loops-holes in there...
Flipkart is not responsible for any Redemption Offer.
- Offer Period 26th June to 15th August 2013 (Both days inclusive)
- Visit Do Gear Program 
- Share product serial number, your contact details, name & location of store where purchase was made, 
Scanned invoice copy, ID proof & PC serial no. to register (Start date for registrations: 29 June, 2013)
- Receive free e-Voucher in e-mail
- Redeem e-Voucher on Do Gear Program
To redeem ADP please log on to Lenovo (Start date for registrations: 3 July, 2013), email help@lenovoservices.net,
or call +91-80-32467455 / +91-80-65475738 
LENOVO Do Gear 2013 OFFER TERMS & CONDITIONS:
Please read & understand the terms & conditions given below before registering:
1) The Lenovo DO Gear Offer provides an e-voucher upon purchase of certain eligible Lenovo products (Product) by consumers from Lenovo resellers during the Offer Period.
2) The Products eligible for the offer and the e-Voucher applicable to the Products are given in Annex 1 and Annex 2.
3) Accidental Damage Protection (ADP) will be offered Free for 1 year with notebooks on successful registration at Lenovo, emailing help@lenovoservices.net, or calling +91-80-32467455/+91-80-65475738
4) Offer Period 26th June to 15th August 2013 (both days inclusive)
5) ADP registrations open 3rd July, 2013.
6) Customers eligible for the Offer should have a valid ID card at the time of purchase of Product. The same will be required for registration.
7) The Offer is valid only if the name on the Invoice corresponds with the name on the valid ID submitted at the time of registration.
8) The Product needs to be purchased from Lenovo Business Partner in India and online registration for the Offer needs to be completed during the Offer Period.
9) For availing the Offer, eligible customers need to register in the online portal Do Gear Program by agreeing to the terms and conditions of the Offer.
10) The website shall be open for registration only during the Offer Period and no further claims shall be entertained beyond the Offer Period.
11) For registration, the following details need to be entered in the website:
(a) serial number of the Product purchased,
(b) your contact details (including address, phone number and valid email id)
(c) Store Name and Location from where the product is purchased
(d) Upload scanned copy of invoice
(e) Upload scanned copy of valid ID proof for others eligible for the Offer
(f) Upload scanned copy of your PC serial Number appearing on the outer box.
12) Upon successful registration, the website returns a successful registration message along with a Ticket Number. A message regarding successful registration would be sent to your registered email id also.
13) The Company's nominated supplier NDSL India would email you the e-voucher with the right value depending on the product purchased upon successful registration. NDSL India contact matrix Telephone: 022-40174686; Email id:ers@thedostore.com
14) Upon receipt of an e-Voucher the customer needs to visit Do Gear Program in order to redeem the e-Voucher. The e-Voucher needs to be utilized in a single transaction. Customer can choose multiple products eligible for the promotion and pay the balance if the value exceeds the voucher value: (example: if the voucher value is RS 4000/- and the overall price of the products selected by the consumer is Rs 10000/- then the customer needs to pay Rs 6000/- . The e-voucher can be redeemed only against purchases made though Buy Lenovo Laptops, Netbooks, Tablets, Smartphones, Desktop PCs and More @ Best Prices - thedostore.com.
15) The despatch time for the accessories/products offered under the promo would be approximately 30 working days from the date of successful verification of documents submitted.
16) The delivery of Product is subject to Taxes, permits, Levis, octroi, duties (if any), which have to be borne by the participant only.
17) For escalations/information, contact points would be: Weekdays (9.30 am to 6.30 pm) Landline Number: 022 - 40174686 or Email help@thedostore.com
18) In case of problems with scanning the documents, please courier them to the below address on or before 15th August 2013 NDSL India address to be entered Any later receipts of documents shall not be considered.
19) The Company will not entertain any direct enquiries from customer towards this offer. All enquiries need to be routed to the company's Business Partner from whom the product has been purchased. In case of escalations please use the above given contact matrix.
20) The Company reserves the right to verify the sale at any point and where the Company considers that there have been any breach of the terms & conditions or any fraud, to refuse/discontinue the benefit of this Offer, or seek reimbursement for any Offer benefit
21) The Company reserves the right to cancel, change, modify or withdraw this promotion or its term and conditions without assigning any reason or without giving any prior notice.
22) Customers are not bound in any manner to participate in this Offer. All Products of the company are also available without the Offer, at the regular prices.
23) This offer is NOT valid for any organizational purchases, educational institutes or special price clearance cases and also is not valid for purchases made by company's Business Partners, National Distributors or company's Employees, neither for them not for any of their relatives.
24) Only one claim for the Offer can be against each valid ID
25) This offer cannot be clubbed with any other end-customer offer run by Lenovo during same / earlier period.
26) No cash or credit alternatives will be offered.
27) The Company accepts no responsibility whatsoever for any third party claims, consequential loss or indirect damage resulting from this offer.
28) You agree to defend, hold harmless and indemnify Lenovo, its affiliates, directors, employees, customers, distributors, and service providers from any and all claims and liabilities arising out any violation or any breach by you of these Terms and Conditions.
29) This offer is valid only till the availability of stock of Products.
30) The decision of the Company, on any matters in relation to or arising from the Offer shall be final and binding.
31) Participation in the Offer constitutes consent by you to use your name, likeness, city and state of residence for promotional purposes in any media without further consent /consideration.
32) All disputes would be subject to jurisdiction of courts in Bangalore, Karnataka.


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





rohitshubham said:


> mate , please give focus on other factors like
> a)build quality
> b)battery backup(under heavy and light load)
> c)and most importantly on overheating.
> coz you know that the specs are awesome and hence i have no doubt about the performance of the machine


yups!! sure! Can u plz gimme some links to a model review bcz this is gonna be me first review!


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jul 4, 2013)

thinkdigit123 said:


> Sorry mate, cannot go today. Will be going tomorrow. Just cannot wait.


At what time you will go tomorrow?  After coming back you'll have to be real quick 

Now actually my decision depends on your review so please be quick,  get some games prior to test the heating issue and gpu performance.


----------



## powerstarprince (Jul 4, 2013)

meanwhile check this in-depth review deepanshu, should be the same
Review Lenovo IdeaPad Z500 Notebook - NotebookCheck.net Reviews


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jul 4, 2013)

shadow said:


> meanwhile check this in-depth review deepanshu, should be the same
> Review Lenovo IdeaPad Z500 Notebook - NotebookCheck.net Reviews



Mate it's the review of previous variant with 645m gpu so many things will vary now like heating issue etc etc

And India usually gets a modified version like the thinkdigit123 told that the model in India doesn't have a backlit keyboard


----------



## thinkdigit123 (Jul 4, 2013)

deepanshuchg said:


> Now actually my decision depends on your review so please be quick,  get some games prior to test the heating issue and gpu performance.


Sorry brother...at this point of time i have only *GRID 2 blackbox edition* and *Call of Juarez Gunslinger* and some older games like COD4. I had some really good games (like, Saints Row the third, NFS Hot Pursuit 2012) about 5 to 6 months back but i deleted all of them bcz i never even imagined in my dreams that i am gonna get a laptop with _Top Class 2 GPU_. 

You may tell me about some simulation & test softwares to which i will put my laptop to test. That can be done. 
BTW, I'm notifying my friends right now to gimme all the latest games including MP3 and Hitman Absolution and GTA4 and others.




deepanshuchg said:


> And India usually gets a modified version like the thinkdigit123 told that the model in India doesn't have a backlit keyboard


....


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 4, 2013)

@thinkdigit123 : Use softwares like CPUZ , GPUZ, Fraps(for fps of games), CPUID(for temp) & other benchmarks mentioned here



shadow said:


> meanwhile check this in-depth review deepanshu, should be the same
> Review Lenovo IdeaPad Z500 Notebook - NotebookCheck.net Reviews


----------



## rohitshubham (Jul 4, 2013)

thinkdigit123 said:


> yups!! sure! Can u plz gimme some links to a model review bcz this is gonna be me first review!


*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/reviews/158652-hp-pavilion-g6-2005ax-review-benchmarks.html
this one's a very nice review.
as i said before.... plz do in depth review of battery run time(load/without load) and overheating (both under load and without load)coz you these are the main factors  while choosing a laptop apart from performance


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jul 4, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> @thinkdigit123 : Use softwares like CPUZ , GPUZ, Fraps(for fps of games), CPUID(for temp) & other benchmarks mentioned here


+1 





thinkdigit123 said:


> Sorry brother...at this point of time i have only *GRID 2 blackbox edition* and *Call of Juarez Gunslinger* and some older games like COD4. I had some really good games (like, Saints Row the third, NFS Hot Pursuit 2012) about 5 to 6 months back but i deleted all of them bcz i never even imagined in my dreams that i am gonna get a laptop with _Top Class 2 GPU_.
> 
> You may tell me about some simulation & test softwares to which i will put my laptop to test. That can be done.
> BTW, I'm notifying my friends right now to gimme all the latest games including MP3 and Hitman Absolution and GTA4 and others.



Yea try to get gta 4 or any other new graphic intensive game for heating test.  Even if you don't get any new game atleast post some pics,  hands on review which includes build quality,  looks etc etc and at what time you'll reach home? 
I've pm you so check and reply it whenever you get on


----------



## rohitshubham (Jul 4, 2013)

thinkdigit123 said:


> Sorry brother...at this point of time i have only *GRID 2 blackbox edition* and *Call of Juarez Gunslinger* and some older games like COD4. I had some really good games (like, Saints Row the third, NFS Hot Pursuit 2012) about 5 to 6 months back but i deleted all of them bcz i never even imagined in my dreams that i am gonna get a laptop with _Top Class 2 GPU_.
> 
> You may tell me about some simulation & test softwares to which i will put my laptop to test. That can be done.
> BTW, I'm notifying my friends right now to gimme all the latest games including MP3 and Hitman Absolution and GTA4 and others.
> ...


try to get metro 2033, absolution crysis 3...
and the flipkart clearly states that it has backlit keyboard... are you sure about it???


----------



## SunE (Jul 4, 2013)

Hey I can do a review for you guys since I already have all the games listed above + monitoring apps + benchmark apps. Just need my laptop to arrive


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jul 4, 2013)

SunE said:


> Hey I can do a review for you guys since I already have all the games listed above + monitoring apps + benchmark apps. Just need my laptop to arrive



You've ordered the same laptop?.

I though you have ordered some other and you can't cancel your order as you said in other thread about you opting for EMI option. 

BTW when will you get it?


----------



## SunE (Jul 4, 2013)

deepanshuchg said:


> You've ordered the same laptop?.
> 
> I though you have ordered some other and you can't cancel your order as you said in other thread about you opting for EMI option.
> 
> BTW when will you get it?



Yeah I ordered this one only.

Flipkart says expected delivery by 12 July so let's hope it reaches me before that. Will send them an e-mail tomorrow requesting a faster delivery.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 4, 2013)

SunE said:


> Yeah I ordered this one only.
> 
> Flipkart says expected delivery by 12 July so let's hope it reaches me before that. Will send them an e-mail tomorrow requesting a faster delivery.



That's not gonna work........


----------



## SunE (Jul 4, 2013)

^^ Worked for some other guy(refer the flipkart watch thread). Will try my luck


----------



## thinkdigit123 (Jul 5, 2013)

rohitshubham said:


> flipkart clearly states that it has backlit keyboard... are you sure about it???


dude, the previous generation Z500 with gt 645m was also stated as backlit keyboard but a guy who took it from flipkart confirmed it did not have a backlit keyboard. FK sucks in the specs writing department. 



SunE said:


> ^^ Worked for some other guy(refer the flipkart watch thread). Will try my luck


dude, i had ordered that samsung np370 lappy and it had arrived at my local hub but then i cancelled it. The courier guy even called me up on Wednesday morning whereas the expected date of delivery was given as friday. 
FK is good on delivery department. 



deepanshuchg said:


> post some pics,  hands on review which includes build quality,  looks etc etc and at what time you'll reach home?


its gonna be evening until the pics come up here


----------



## SunE (Jul 5, 2013)

I know about flipkart's service dude. Have ordered lakhs worth of stuff from them


----------



## thinkdigit123 (Jul 5, 2013)

@ALL
at last, i have my z500 in my hands!! Pics coming in soon!!

First look impressions:
>> Its thin. Its sleek. Its SEXY.
>> The "tactile soft touch" back is a finger-print magnet
>> loads of bloatware
>> there is no harddisk activity indicator! Come on Lenovo!

Gotta eat something first. Really hungry. Will then put up the pics! 

#hyper 
#ecstatic


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jul 5, 2013)

thinkdigit123 said:


> @ALL
> at last, i have my z500 in my hands!! Pics coming in soon!!
> 
> First look impressions:
> ...



Be quick dude..  Eagerly waiting


----------



## thinkdigit123 (Jul 5, 2013)

*Lenovo Z500 59-380463 review
*
PART I
-------------------------------------------------------------------5th July, 2013

Prologue
~~~~~
My search for a laptop began around 5 to 6 months back. I was in no hurry bcz my desktop was still going strong (P4) and there were enough laptops in my hostel to get jobs done.
I kept researching online...Samsung np370r5e-s05in and dell inspiron 15r turbo lost the race to the new Lenovo Z500 with gt 740m.
 So, finally after months of tormentation about buying my first laptop (Second PC), i landed upon the *Lenovo Z500*. A lot of thanks to SunE, that i found this magnificent laptop. Afterall, you dont find your dream gadgets, the dream gadgets find you. 

For the specs of this laptop, please see the first post of this thread. BTW, my laptop's part number is 59-380463 (6gb ram, 2gb ddr3 gt 740m)

First pics...    
*s21.postimg.org/bwvzumpyf/box.jpg
*s21.postimg.org/lrwbsc8o7/lappy4.jpg


The first look
~~~~~~~~
Gentlemen, there can be only word to describe the looks of this laptop: *SEXY*. The exterior looks of the Z500 redefines beauty. Its sleek and can easily challenge the slimness of some ultrabooks out there. Its really surprising that Lenovo designed such a beauty after so many years of being in the market. What were u doing Lenny??
*s21.postimg.org/3snvpw3jb/front.jpg...the front
*s21.postimg.org/v8cy7hdrb/back.jpg...the back
*s21.postimg.org/ar5s125t3/side1.jpg...side 1
*s21.postimg.org/oamm6rjs7/side3.jpg...side 3

The Dark Chocolate colour is just brilliant. BUT BUT BUT, the much advertised "_soft tactile touch_" lid is *a bad finger-print and dust magnet*. From the moment the laptop was taken out of its box, it started collecting dust & fingerprints. A daily grooming of the lid is needed.
*s21.postimg.org/l9rzl04br/dust_magnet.jpg here, the dust & finger prints are clearly visible! 

The next big thing that struck me was... there is no harddisk/processor activity indicator! Come on Lenny, its there on all PCs/Lappys. It wouldnt have hurt to provide an extra LED. However, there is a battery indicator which practically has no use!
*s21.postimg.org/nojv5fkkn/indicators.jpg...only 2 LED indicators: on/off (blinks when in Sleep) and a battery indicator!

Next, the speakers... its at the bottom of the laptop. Many might say that crazy designing but I have heard the sound from the z500 (friend's lappy) and it was like any other laptop. I found it a little above average infact.
*s21.postimg.org/4eqmr82qv/speaker_grill.jpg...the left speaker grill underneath the laptop.

The new Z500 has a combo headphone/microphone port. So it uses a 3.5mm phone headset. So guys with their generic separate headphone & mic ports need an adapter/converter. (will buy it shortly)
*s21.postimg.org/e06f2aprb/combo_port.jpg...a combo port: boon for some, bane for others.

Its not self-serviceable. U need a laptop service personnel to open it up. Here's the lappy's underside... *s21.postimg.org/3s0wt6kmf/underside.jpg

There is a hoard of unwanted softwares included. Office 365, McAfee 1 month, Power DVD etc etc.  For the list u can check the Lenovo Official website. *s21.postimg.org/e6opj4o9z/bloatware.jpg...There are loads and loads of bloatware


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jul 5, 2013)

For how much did you get it?  Any freebie?  Any official offer by Lenovo?  And please install some games/ benchmark software and post their result. 
Have you faced any other issue as of now?  How's the build quality of keyboard? And track pad?


----------



## thinkdigit123 (Jul 5, 2013)

continued..............

*s21.postimg.org/ik5mkiqjr/the_keyboard.jpg...the touchpad is too smooth. Its a bliss to use. The Apple-ish outlook of the touchpad is awesome. However, as of now, the touchpad gestures are not working. Gotta update Elan drivers, i guess.

*s21.postimg.org/drmmhlh47/stickers1.jpg... HD webcam, Premium Speakers, AccuType keyboard, One touch recovery! The stickers are simply kewl!!!

*s21.postimg.org/hazdfx52f/keyboard1.jpg...now to the keyboard... as everyone knows, Lenny keyboards are legendary! The AccuType keyboard is just too good. Personally, no complaints as of now. (just typed a few lines in notepad.   )

*s21.postimg.org/4ip1l7xlz/the_power_up_key.jpg...The power up key looks beautiful

Now, this unseen feature seems great for me: the 3 new function buttons... F8 which does the job of tab switching (same as Alt+tab), F9 which does the job of switching off the screen lights (very useful!), F10 changes display monitor options, F4 closes the current app. Pic...*s21.postimg.org/48hj1vizr/new_additions.jpg

*s21.postimg.org/6gr45h0pz/power_management.jpg... the Energy Management app does the long battery life trick!


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jul 5, 2013)

deepanshuchg said:


> For how much did you get it?  Any freebie?  Any official offer by Lenovo?  And please install some games/ benchmark software and post their result.



.... 

And do check the DVD r/w if it is working properly ie if the button for opening is working smoothly as I read somewhere that old z500 had problems with it.


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 5, 2013)

thinkdigit123 said:


> View attachment 11216...the touchpad is too smooth. Its a bliss to use. The Apple-ish outlook of the touchpad is awesome. However, as of now, the touchpad gestures are not working. Gotta update Elan drivers, i guess.
> 
> View attachment 11217... HD webcam, Premium Speakers, AccuType keyboard, One touch recovery! The stickers are simply kewl!!!
> 
> ...



The silvery look and feel of this laptop. wow , I just wish I had the money to re-buy another laptop . 
It feels premium in terms of finish.
Only reason , I didn't bought it last time was because of lack of a Quad-Core proccy.


----------



## SunE (Jul 5, 2013)

Congrats brother. Sexy looking piece.

I sent an e-mail to flipkart today asking them for faster shipment. Next thing you know they ship it within two hours. Expecting to get it by Sunday(if the delivery guys are working this weekend) or by Monday(hopefully ).


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jul 5, 2013)

@thinkdigit123  mate you performed any test/ installed any game?  If so please update the thread


----------



## thinkdigit123 (Jul 5, 2013)

GPU-Z not responding when switching to GT 740m. And in the first run it caused my lappy to restart. :'( :'(
please suggest an alternative for GPU-Z

And i installed GRID 2. Awesome BUT there is a sound bug...sound is crackling.

Sorry @deepanshuchg... here's your answers...

Bought it for 48.0k but if u go to that same shopkeeper now he will sell it to you at 48.8k.... told me clearly. He agreed to the deal bcz i had taken my friend too & so he had a sale of 2 lappys, & hence the discount. 

Freebies: keyboard guard, mouse, cleaning kit

Lenovo official offer: RS 2000 gift voucher on Z non-touch series. Read the detailed terms & conditions on first page.

GPU-Z screwed up, its a bug i guess. Suggest alternative app. Will download Unigine at night. GRID2 installed but buggy audio. Not yet installed FRAPS. 

DVD drive working flawlessly.


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 5, 2013)

thinkdigit123 said:


> GPU-Z not responding when switching to GT 740m. And in the first run it caused my lappy to restart. :'( :'(
> please suggest an alternative for GPU-Z
> 
> And i installed GRID 2. Awesome BUT there is a sound bug...sound is crackling.
> ...



Download Sis-Sandra tool , its approximately 59MB. It'll provide you with lots of information.
Download it from Filehippo.


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jul 5, 2013)

thinkdigit123 said:


> GPU-Z not responding when switching to GT 740m. And in the first run it caused my lappy to restart. :'( :'(
> please suggest an alternative for GPU-Z
> 
> And i installed GRID 2. Awesome BUT there is a sound bug...sound is crackling.
> ...



Do you have the original dvd of grid 2 or the pirated version?


----------



## thinkdigit123 (Jul 5, 2013)

deepanshuchg said:


> Do you have the original dvd of grid 2 or the pirated version?


Black Box edition.


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 5, 2013)

deepanshuchg said:


> Do you have the original dvd of grid 2 or the ******* version?


You don't say , ******** version .


----------



## joy1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Just joined the forum to check out your pics thinkdigit123, first congratz mate on ur new lappy. I'm also gonna be buying this lappy very soon , but a lack of reviews from Indian owners was a little concern as there are no reviews on flipkart either. 

Its sad to learn that there is no backlit keboard, which looked awesome to be honest on in the videos i have seen of the overseas version of Z500 and wrongly advertised by all online retailers be it flipkart or snapdeal etc..  

I'm really dissapointed at the current gaming laptop market scene in India , even the top end gaming laptops like Y500 or alienware only give a mid range card like a 650M whereas overseas at the same price u can easily get a 670M or 680M in it. Kinda mae no sense to buy a laptop over desktop if gaming is a big priority but when portability is a factor you are pretty much helpless , but its sad to have such lacking specs for laptops over here in India. 

Kindly put some more light on the heating aspects of this lappy , some benchmarks and heavy testing of games on Cry Engine 3 & FrostBite 3 engine games would help a lot.


----------



## thinkdigit123 (Jul 6, 2013)

GRID 2.... 22fps on ULTRA and 60fps on HIGH...both with 4x multisampling!!   GT 740m works!!
will be using CPUID HW Monitor for the temps. Coming shortly.


Damn!! Advanced task scheduler failed to download Unigine and Sis-Sandra on my desktop thru the night (have BSNL night unlimited plan  ). U guys gotta wait one more night...


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 6, 2013)

thinkdigit123 said:


> GRID 2.... 22fps on ULTRA and 60fps on HIGH...both with 4x multisampling!!   GT 740m works!!
> will be using CPUID HW Monitor for the temps. Coming shortly.



Btw, does it have optimus and does the gpu underclock on battery power???


----------



## thinkdigit123 (Jul 6, 2013)

PART I....continuation.......
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

OMG! The *OneTouch Recovery Key* is awesome! When the PC is off, then pressing that button gives u 4 options: 1. Normal Startup, 2. BIOS Setup, 3. Boot Options, 4. Recovery

When on 50% brightness and listening to songs, the battery app shows *8hrs remaining on 80% charge*! Oh my god. Am i seeing ghosts?   

The sound quality was ok and then when i switched ON *dolby theatre*, i was blown off! Man, the sound really becomes great when u switch ON that app! There are 3 modes: Movie, Music, Gaming

The Z500 sleeps & wakes up really quick. ITS FAST. From playing a game (quit it with alt+F4) to putting it to sleep mode (pressing the power key puts it to sleep) takes less than 5 seconds!

OK...one really annoying thing: the F buttons needs the Fn button to be pressed with it...meaning, example: the F7 button has Airplane mode special function. But when u need to use the F7 inside an app for the app's functionality, then u need to press Fn+F7 buttons. Pressing the F7 alone will activate Airplane mode! Lenny, thats stupid! 

I badly miss the processor/harddisk activity indicator. 

Very surprisingly, the viewing angles are great...i can see the LCD almost tangentially! The colour reproduction is pretty satisfactory. No complaints with the LCD.


----------



## Leo_viB (Jul 6, 2013)

Congrats on the purchase man!

I'm also thinking of buying the same. How are the viewing angles and picture quality.
Do post the temps soon.


----------



## thinkdigit123 (Jul 6, 2013)

PART II
------------------------------------------------------------------------6th July 2013, Day 2

It's Game Time
~~~~~~~~~
At this current point of time, i have only 2 recent games: GRID 2 and Call of Juarez  Gunslinger (both BlackBox editions & have audio bugs). I have used CPUID CPU- Z, CPUID HWMonitor, Fraps for the monitoring. <<<the JPEG names are self  explanatory>>>

*Room temperature*: *a sweltering summer afternoon in  Kolkata. Humidity close to 87% as its monsoons! Temps somewhere around 35  degrees celsius as shown online.*

But first, here goes the *idle* pics:
CPUID Hardware Monitor...*s20.postimg.org/j50ty7rbx/idle.png
HWiNFO HD4000...*s20.postimg.org/7hbu0s8il/hwinfo1.jpg
HWiNFO GT740m...*s20.postimg.org/9aeqp3tp9/hwinfo2.jpg
CPUID CPU-Z sheets... *s20.postimg.org/kvowwtf6l/idle_tile.jpg(link pasted here to avoid large image size)

GRID2... on high & ultra and then on battery(batt) and on power (charge):
*s21.postimg.org/g7xmmxdyf/grid2_ultra.jpg
*s21.postimg.org/9qeq3f3l3/grid2_high.jpg


----------



## rohitshubham (Jul 6, 2013)

thinkdigit123 said:


> PART II
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------6th July 2013, Day 2
> 
> It's Game Time
> ...


what was the room temperature during these reading?? i mean were you in an AC room coz these look pretty decent.
what about build quality?? and 8 hrs of battery life :0 . How do you switch graphics .as you were saying earlier that the lappy rebooted when u launched GPU-z in 740m


----------



## thinkdigit123 (Jul 7, 2013)

rohitshubham said:


> what was the room temperature during these reading?? i mean were you in an AC room coz these look pretty decent.


Edited the above post!
PS: I WAS NOT IN AN A.C. ROOM.... it was hot & humid monsoon afternoon. 
so, the temps are normal!!


----------



## ajmusicm (Jul 7, 2013)

rohitshubham said:


> what was the room temperature during these reading?? i mean were you in an AC room coz these look pretty decent.
> what about build quality?? and 8 hrs of battery life :0 . How do you switch graphics .as you were saying earlier that the lappy rebooted when u launched GPU-z in 740m




Hey congrats for your Z500. I think I'll consider it for my next laptop purchase. Btw can you confirm whether this laptop has Optimus support or not? I didn't see the Optimus sticker in uour pics anywhere. And can you also upload your Windows Experience Index Scores? I know they are not perfect indication of performance but still will be nice.

And finally how is the trackpad? I've heard a lot of problems with Lenovo trackpads like in the Y500 that it keeps sliding in one direction while resting your hand on it and all that.

Thanks.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 7, 2013)

OK while playing GRID 2, my laptop's max temp. were avg 80C for CPU & 77C for GPU.

In FHD resolution, 2x MSAA, high settings, avg. 47fps
In FHD res. , 4x MSAA, high settings, avg. 18fps

So I think your GPU can push out more fps as resolution is 1366x768. Have u updated ur drivers to 320.49 ??


----------



## ajmusicm (Jul 7, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> OK while playing GRID 2, my laptop's max temp. were avg 80C for CPU & 77C for GPU.
> 
> In FHD resolution, 2x MSAA, high settings, avg. 47fps
> In FHD res. , 4x MSAA, high settings, avg. 18fps
> ...




Well there are two variants of the GT 740M. One is based on the new Kepler GK107 architecture and one is based on the old GK208 architecture. So which one is used in the Z500? Because the old architecture is not that good as compared to the new one.

Also I would like to ask whether it's worth to wait for Haswell processors? And if I do decide to wait then when will they come? And finally the mist important thing: * What will be the cost of the new Haswell Laptops as compared to the Ivy Bridge Laptops?*

Thanks.


----------



## thinkdigit123 (Jul 7, 2013)

ajmusicm said:


> Btw can you confirm whether this laptop has Optimus support or not? I didn't see the Optimus sticker in uour pics anywhere.


Yes. Optimus is there for sure. Intel HD 4000 and Nvidia GT 740m: its confirmed.



ajmusicm said:


> And can you also upload your Windows Experience Index Scores? I know they are not perfect indication of performance but still will be nice.


The WEI score is 5.4 and the bottleneck is on Windows Desktop Graphics... this is obvio trash! Some bug it must be. I'll post a pic ASAP.




ajmusicm said:


> And finally how is the trackpad? I've heard a lot of problems with Lenovo trackpads like in the Y500 that it keeps sliding in one direction while resting your hand on it and all that.


Trackpad is brilliant! Thanks to the Elan Smart gesture app. It supports loads of smart gestures.  U must have seen in an earlier post that i was not able to make scrolling work but i was utterly stupid back then: the scroll was set to reverse!  
The trackpad rocks but the colour might fade due to the Indian sweat & summer!  



anupam_pb said:


> So I think your GPU can push out more fps as resolution is 1366x768. Have u updated ur drivers to 320.49 ??


Nopes! Gotta update...BTW, GRID2 is awesome...ultra realistic!

Guys, suggest me a cheap game controller @ Budget below Rs 500  AND a cooler @ Budget below Rs 500.


----------



## rohitshubham (Jul 7, 2013)

thinkdigit123 said:


> Yes. Optimus is there for sure. Intel HD 4000 and Nvidia GT 740m: its confirmed.


so, it's automatically changed or you have to activate/deactivate the 740m manuallly???


thinkdigit123 said:


> The WEI score is 5.4 and the bottleneck is on Windows Desktop Graphics... this is obvio trash! Some bug it must be. I'll post a pic ASAP.


post the other scores please


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 7, 2013)

rohitshubham said:


> so, it's automatically changed or you have to activate/deactivate the 740m manuallly???
> 
> post the other scores please



Optimus means it will switch automatically



thinkdigit123 said:


> Nopes! Gotta update...BTW, GRID2 is awesome...ultra realistic!
> 
> Guys, suggest me a cheap game controller @ Budget below Rs 500  AND a cooler @ Budget below Rs 500.



Update drivers soon..........
Cooler below 500 ?? I would be useless. Atleast get one from cooler master, should cost around 1k, min.
I have this gamepad:
*www.flipkart.com/red-gear-pc-wired-controller-gamepad/p/itmd7qfrfxuybjyh?pid=ACCD7QFRHHTBBGMM
A good one for its price...... couldn't configure its vibrations though, but no problem as I don't need vibration


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jul 7, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> Optimus means it will switch automatically
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In specs of this gamepad win 8 is not listed in supported OS. So will it work using windows 8?


----------



## rohitshubham (Jul 7, 2013)

thinkdigit123 said:


> Yes. Optimus is there for sure. Intel HD 4000 and Nvidia GT 740m: its confirmed.
> 
> 
> The WEI score is 5.4 and the bottleneck is on Windows Desktop Graphics... this is obvio trash! Some bug it must be. I'll post a pic ASAP.
> ...


why do you need cooler??? i mean your laptop is already running super cool :frostbite:


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 7, 2013)

thinkdigit123 said:


> Yes. Optimus is there for sure. Intel HD 4000 and Nvidia GT 740m: its confirmed.
> 
> 
> The WEI score is 5.4 and the bottleneck is on Windows Desktop Graphics... this is obvio trash! Some bug it must be. I'll post a pic ASAP.
> ...


IMO , don't buy a mid-range laptop cooler , they barely make any difference.
In case you have some spare time , just get the cheapest laptop cooler from market with ambient space , and throw in some Desktop cabinet fans inside (replace the original fans in it.)
Once , you have done that connect those fans to AC power using some adapter.
THat should take care of sufficient airflow to the laptop base. 

"Don't spend money on laptop cooler , because most of the'm are gimmicks.Build one yourself instead, using some high speed AC powered fans."


----------



## SunE (Jul 7, 2013)

Hey man laptop cooler don't do sh!t when gaming for long hours. It's better to provide good airflow always by using it on a table or a raised platform instead of your lap or bed. Also clean your laptop keys and vents regularly to clean out dust.


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 7, 2013)

> thinkdigit123


This is something you might want to build , it'll be very helpful if you plan to game for prolonged duration. Doesn't take anything more than just a couple of fans and an AC adapter. But it is times more powerful than any usual laptop cooler.
Link


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jul 7, 2013)

How much  battery backup are you getting? (on light use and heavy usage)

And did you figured out what was the problem with CPU-Z earlier?


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 7, 2013)

deepanshuchg said:


> In specs of this gamepad win 8 is not listed in supported OS. So will it work using windows 8?



I'm using it in Win8......... no problems. I play FIFA 13 with my friends with it. PCSX2 also works well


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jul 8, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> I'm using it in Win8......... no problems. I play FIFA 13 with my friends with it. PCSX2 also works well



Then this would be a good deal just for 349.. Will even get for less locally (nehru palace or gaffar market)


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 8, 2013)

deepanshuchg said:


> Then this would be a good deal just for 349.. Will even get for less locally (nehru palace or gaffar market)



I bought it in April @ Rs299 from Flipkart itself, now they have incresed its price


----------



## thinkdigit123 (Jul 8, 2013)

bad news... the GT 740m is based on the older *GK208 *architecture with *64-bit memory bus* width. Still, i am happy afterall because its GT740m nevertheless.  

UPDATES:
~~~~~~

RAM manufacturer        : *Ramaxel Technology*
Harddisk manufacturere : *Seagate*
Motherboard                : Lenovo
Chipset                       :* Intel HM76*


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jul 8, 2013)

thinkdigit123 said:


> bad news... the GT 740m is based on the older *GK208 *architecture with *64-bit memory bus* width. Still, i am happy afterall because its GT740m nevertheless.
> 
> UPDATES:
> ~~~~~~
> ...



I have read on notebook check that the one with the old architecture has performed worse   

Even you cannot check its petformance now


----------



## thinkdigit123 (Jul 8, 2013)

deepanshuchg said:


> Even you cannot check its petformance now


Have finally got Unigine Heaven & Sandra... Will begin benchmarks asap...

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

GPU-Z pics of HD4000 and GT 740m

*s20.postimg.org/lprpdreot/hd4000.gif...HD 4000

*s20.postimg.org/dvr3sd6vx/gt740m.gif...GT 740m

As it is clearly seen, the GT 740m is based on the older GK208 architecture, thats, 64-bit memory bus width. Now thats a big let down. Nevertheless, its a great GPU and there is boost enabled too, upto 1033Mhz! Now that's cool.


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jul 8, 2013)

thinkdigit123 said:


> Have finally got Unigine Heaven & Sandra... Will begin benchmarks asap...
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...



Dont know how to read it/compare with amd 's availble in this range in Dell so please someone do so and tell me the result?

ie Comparison of 8730m , 7670m and this 740m ...


----------



## thinkdigit123 (Jul 8, 2013)

deepanshuchg said:


> ie Comparison of 8730m , 7670m and this 740m ...


Notebookcheck.net is a very respectable website when it comes to comparison of laptop components. Their reviews of laptops is the most comprehensive. According to their website...

*740m * *8750m * *8730m*: bandanafighter: *7670m*

ie, 740m>>>>>8750m>>>>>8730m>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>7670m

ie,
*gt740m* comes 15th in Class 2 GPU
*8750m* comes 22 positions below gt740m. 8750m is in class2.
*8730m* comes 21 positions below 8750m. 8730m is the second last card of class2.
*7670m* is 43rd position in Class 3.

Dude, you are nuts to even compare 7670m to 740m!!


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 8, 2013)

@thinkdigit123 : 
post your review in Reviews section


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jul 8, 2013)

thinkdigit123 said:


> Notebook Test, Laptop Test und News - Notebookcheck.com is a very respectable website when it comes to comparison of laptop components. Their reviews of laptops is the most comprehensive. According to their website...
> 
> *740m * *8750m * *8730m*: bandanafighter: *7670m*
> 
> ...



Yea but the 740m you compared is based on the new architecture
They havent reviewed 740m based on gk208 and this is writen in review of 740m:

'' The gk208 version however, has petformed worse.''


----------



## thinkdigit123 (Jul 8, 2013)

.
.
.
.
I found GPU-Z screenshots for 740m, 8750m, 8730m and 7670m...

*gt 740m * *s20.postimg.org/dvr3sd6vx/gt740m.gif
.
8750m *img835.imageshack.us/img835/5248/m27o.jpg
.
8730m *en.community.dell.com/cfs-file.ashx/__key/communityserver-discussions-components-files/3519/5826.Capture.PNG
.
7670m *en.community.dell.com/resized-image.ashx/__size/550x0/__key/communityserver-discussions-components-files/3518/4544.7670m_5F00_1.PNG



deepanshuchg said:


> " The gk208 version however, has petformed worse."


OK i accept it will worse than the 128-bit model but it wont be worse than 8750m!!


----------



## rohitshubham (Jul 8, 2013)

^^^ did you redeem your one year extra ADP and gift voucher???
also 1 year extra ADP means total 2 years of ADP..isn't it???coz in the website it's written that ADP offer is not valid for products where ADP is already built in


----------



## powerstarprince (Jul 8, 2013)

It's more or less equal to hd 8750m which has 8 rops and 24 tmus.
This gk208 version doesn't fare well at high-ultra settings but is faster at low-high settings. Bcoz of 64-bit
Where as 8750m will do better at high-ultra due to 128-bit and may not reach the speeds of 740m at lower settings.


----------



## thinkdigit123 (Jul 9, 2013)

rohitshubham said:


> ^^^ did you redeem your one year extra ADP and gift voucher???
> also 1 year extra ADP means total 2 years of ADP..isn't it???coz in the website it's written that ADP offer is not valid for products where ADP is already built in


Yes, i registered for ADP and coupon code... The ADP confirmation has arrived but the coupon code is yet to come.


----------



## SunE (Jul 9, 2013)

thinkdigit123 said:


> Yes, i registered for ADP and coupon code... The ADP confirmation has arrived but the coupon code is yet to come.



Hey even I registered yesterday. The ADP has arrived so now you have 2 years of ADP right? Because 1 year was already there from the beginning.


----------



## raghul1989 (Jul 9, 2013)

hey guys i have placed the order for the Z500 from FK for Rs.45990 and its still payment processing ... should i cancel it ?. it has offer : _"Lenovo Branded Backpack, e-Voucher Worth Rs. 2000/- and 1 Year Free ADP (Accidental Damage Protection) (Redemption Offer)"_

Lenovo Ideapad Z500 (59-380480) Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 1GB Graph) - Lenovo: Flipkart.com


----------



## rohitshubham (Jul 9, 2013)

hey,
just brought the laptop..... i want to ask
a) the ADP website asks for scanned sereial number .. what is scanned serial number ??? i mean is it the scanned copy of serial number appearing on the box??? if yes will i have to scan box to send on the website??
b) i want to scroll down .how do I do so using the touchpad??


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 9, 2013)

rohitshubham said:


> hey,
> just brought the laptop..... i want to ask
> a) the ADP website asks for scanned sereial number .. what is scanned serial number ??? i mean is it the scanned copy of serial number appearing on the box??? if yes will i have to scan box to send on the website??
> b) i want to scroll down .how do I do so using the touchpad??



a) Take a pic of it

b) Use two fingers, just go through the tutorial in your touchpad driver for all gestures


----------



## thinkdigit123 (Jul 9, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> Use two fingers, just go through the tutorial in your touchpad driver for all gestures


the initial settings are set to reverse scroll. So switch off the check box in Elan settings from your notifications in task bar. I faced the same problem initially.


----------



## rohitshubham (Jul 9, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> a) Take a pic of it
> 
> b) Use two fingers, just go through the tutorial in your touchpad driver for all gestures


thanks...
i have many doubts at the moment.. will surface them one by one  
ok HW monitor is not showing the nvidia 740m in the temperature list. but GPU-Z shows it and the device manager also states that it is working properly. so the reckon that the 740m will start automatically when doing graphics intensive works(like gaming)???. Moreover as you were saying earlier that optimus tech is present , well i didn't find it at all in any of the settings, you sure it is present?


----------



## thinkdigit123 (Jul 9, 2013)

rohitshubham said:


> the ADP website asks for scanned sereial number .. what is scanned serial number ??? i mean is it the scanned copy of serial number appearing on the box??? if yes will i have to scan box to send on the website??


just click a pic properly aligning it. In fact i clicked the pic for all 3 items. 
mailed them, will hopefully receive gift voucher soon


----------



## rohitshubham (Jul 9, 2013)

thinkdigit123 said:


> the initial settings are set to reverse scroll. So switch off the check box in Elan settings from your notifications in task bar. I faced the same problem initially.


where are elan settings????


----------



## thinkdigit123 (Jul 9, 2013)

rohitshubham said:


> thanks...
> i have many doubts at the moment.. will surface them one by one
> ok HW monitor is not showing the nvidia 740m in the temperature list. but GPU-Z shows it and the device manager also states that it is working properly. so the reckon that the 740m will start automatically when doing graphics intensive works(like gaming)???. Moreover as you were saying earlier that optimus tech is present , well i didn't find it at all in any of the settings, you sure it is present?


well, my HW monitor shows it to be present!! Look at my screenshots. 
The technology of switching between HD4000 and gt740m is called Optimus. And both of them are there. So we do have Optimus.



rohitshubham said:


> where are elan settings????


the touchpad settings. U will find it in notifications.



raghul1989 said:


> hey guys i have placed the order for the Z500 from FK for Rs.45990 and its still payment processing ... should i cancel it ?. it has offer : _"Lenovo Branded Backpack, e-Voucher Worth Rs. 2000/- and 1 Year Free ADP (Accidental Damage Protection) (Redemption Offer)"_
> 
> Lenovo Ideapad Z500 (59-380480) Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 1GB Graph) - Lenovo: Flipkart.com


Good decision brother! Dont cancel it. Have it! Its awesome!! Congrats bro!! Welcome to the club!! 



SunE said:


> Hey even I registered yesterday. The ADP has arrived so now you have 2 years of ADP right? Because 1 year was already there from the beginning.


I doubt. I gotta call up customer care & ask them. I feel its 1 year ADP only.


----------



## rohitshubham (Jul 9, 2013)

ok thanks 
what does your dxdiag shows you?? i mean which gpu is in display tab??
and what does your intel graphics and media control shows you?(built in display is the only option in mine )


----------



## thinkdigit123 (Jul 10, 2013)

UPDATE
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Call of Juarez: Gunslinger...on ultra
*s20.postimg.org/sut9rvual/Co_JGunslinger_2013_07_09_05_13_58_60.jpg

CAll of Duty 4: Modern Warfare...on Ultra & high
*s20.postimg.org/4lyqtx4il/cod4.jpg
*s20.postimg.org/d2t77q2vx/cod4_high.jpg

GPU-Z screenshots------------------------------------------------------------
*s20.postimg.org/lprpdreot/hd4000.gif...HD 4000
*s20.postimg.org/dvr3sd6vx/gt740m.gif...GT 740m
As it is clearly seen, the GT 740m is based on the older GK208 architecture, thats,  64-bit memory bus width. Now thats a big let down. Nevertheless, its a great GPU  and there is boost enabled too, upto 1033Mhz! Now that's cool.

Unigine Heaven Benchmarks----------------------------------------------
*s20.postimg.org/awywd7zfh/ghkpp.jpg
*s20.postimg.org/udjlzqujh/ghkpp2.jpg

Speccy-----------------------------------------------------------
*s20.postimg.org/mq6csarkt/speccy.jpg
The speccy info sheet for GT740m shows that it has 3 LEVELS of operation! Namely.... Level 1: 2D desktop, Level 2 : Default, Level 3 : 3D apps. And do note from GPU-Z sheet that GT740m boosts upto 1033Mhz.  


Battery experience
~~~~~~~~~~~
i started off with 76% battery. I played GRID2 for 1.5 hours on battery mode. Then saw a full movie of 1.6 hours. And after that i was shown 20% charge left (1hr 20mins left). Awesome battery! Highly impressed.


----------



## ujjwal007 (Jul 10, 2013)

thinkdigit123 said:


> UPDATE
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Call of Juarez: Gunslinger...on ultra
> ...



battery life is good  but not compareable to Samsung SO2-IN  my laptop is nearly a year old and i still got around 5 hours backup and jbl sub woofer rocks  this laptop is great too! got gt740m gives same performance as gt650m
but main factor is about price this beast is 5k cheap  so a good deal!


----------



## Sukhvinder789 (Jul 10, 2013)

In previous lenovo z500 i.e, with gt645m.. is the gt645m in that based on gk107 architecture??
and what will be the difference between gt645m (gk107) and gt740m (gk208)...


----------



## sivarap (Jul 12, 2013)

Where do I buy in bangalore? the rates as far as i've checked are pretty steep when compared to Flipkart price.
The closest is for Rs46000 at Laptop world in BTM.
Any idea where I can get for price less than Flipkart's? i do not want to wait for 7-8 days. I
ll change my mind.


----------



## rohitshubham (Jul 13, 2013)

sivarap said:


> Where do I buy in bangalore? the rates as far as i've checked are pretty steep when compared to Flipkart price.
> The closest is for Rs46000 at Laptop world in BTM.
> Any idea where I can get for price less than Flipkart's? i do not want to wait for 7-8 days. I
> ll change my mind.


don't go to exclusive brand retailers, instead go to multi brand retailer, i brought mine for 44.5k in Patna where as exclusive retailers where as exclusive retailers were asking for 46k


----------



## RON28 (Jul 13, 2013)

how bus width is 64 bit? notebookcheck says its 128 bit, if its 64 bit then seriously games won't perform that good.


----------



## Sukhvinder789 (Jul 13, 2013)

RON28 said:


> how bus width is 64 bit? notebookcheck says its 128 bit, if its 64 bit then seriously games won't perform that good.


yeah, thats a really big let down in this laptop, at 1366x768 ultra settings it will give almost half the fps which a 128 bit gt740m would give.. damn.. I was thinking of getting this one....


----------



## rohitshubham (Jul 13, 2013)

Sukhvinder789 said:


> yeah, thats a really big let down in this laptop, at 1366x768 ultra settings it will give almost half the fps which a 128 bit gt740m would give.. damn.. I was thinking of getting this one....


Nope, that's not the case. that GK107 varient has been equipped with core clock of 810 MHz where as the core clock of GK208 is 900 MHz. so nvidia has added whooping 190 MHz to compensate for the bus width. moreover the Bandwidth of the 1gb varient is again 11%higher than 2Gb varient. 

now for the bus width and performance 

A higher Bus width allows for the transfer of more data per LOAD operation. In theory, a 256-bit CPU can access 4x as much data as a 64-bit CPU in a single LOAD operation (hence, why CPU's tend to be clocked higher, to allow for more LOAD operations to compensate for a small data bus).

Provided the GPU can execute all its data in a single cycle, the higher bus width would clearly be faster. Of course, that almost never happens, so most of the data needs to be stored in RAM, where faster RAM speeds then start to close the distance. 

Hence theres almost no diffrence between the two approaches, at least in current applications. I suspect that purley mathematical functions, as opposed to rendering, would run much faster on a wider bus though (maybe the reason ATI refuses to implement Physx? Because NVIDIA's larger Bus would be too big an advantage in benchies? )







> The GK208 version however, seems to be performing worse. Still, the performance depends on the core clock and the GPU Boost 2.0.






> The chip is a revision of the Kepler GK107 which contains over 384 shader units, but the memory interface has been reduced from 128 to only 64 bit. *NVIDIA does attempt to compensate for this disadvantage by using higher clock speeds, but it will have to be seen whether that is enogh*


so, even notebook check's not not sure about the performance, so we cannot simply say that it will give half the frame rate.
Now for the stats, 3dmarks 2013 (Ice storm)
score of GK 107 varient with 3217U(weaker than 3230m) processor is 48808
score of GK107 variant with 3540M(much stronger than 3230m) processor is 74824.
score of Gk 208 variant with 3230M is 56020. 
now since 3540m is much powerful than 3230 and has many more cores(2x), so the score of GK107 should vary between the avg of 3217U(i3) and 3540m(i7) i.e. rougly 61-62k
so the performance difference between them would be 8-10% not 50%and one more thing 
the GK208 architecture is comparatively newer than GK107 one and is more energy efficient so, it will give better battery life while plaing on battery.
I am seriously not saying that the performance of GK208 is better than GK107 but the difference in performance is 10-15% not 50%  also it's performance is slightly better than amd 8750m and it gives the advantage of better battery life and less heat generation at the cost of performance from GK107.


----------



## Sukhvinder789 (Jul 13, 2013)

Yes the GK208 architecture is newer as compared to the GK107 architecture... One more doubt I have is the gk208 is running on pcie 3.0 x8 whereas the gk107 is running on pcie 3.0 x16..how does this affect performance? 
PS : I may be wrong...
Edit: Should I wait for Haswell, is it worth waiting for ? The main thing I want is more performance at less cost, and the best graphics card in the budget of atmost 50k.


----------



## SunE (Jul 13, 2013)

^^ You can go for this. It's a great laptop.


----------



## Ruben (Jul 13, 2013)

Okay guys,,,i am planning buy this.I just need to know what is the wibdows experience index score of gaming graphics in windows 8 ....7670m has a rating of 6.5.
Please sum1 tell about this gpu.


----------



## Sukhvinder789 (Jul 13, 2013)

SunE said:


> ^^ You can go for this. It's a great laptop.


I would like to clear my doubts first, and I think this is the best place full of experts! xD
Btw do you think with the launch of haswell we will be able to see cards like gt 745m and HD 8770m ??
and please someone answer my previous query about the bus interface..

Thank you.



Ruben said:


> Okay guys,,,i am planning buy this.I just need to know what is the wibdows experience index score of gaming graphics in windows 8 ....7670m has a rating of 6.5.
> Please sum1 tell about this gpu.



please dont rely upon the windows experience index score.. rather check for the game benchmarks or 3D mark, unigine benchmarks...
They will tell you about the real power of a graphics card.


----------



## Ruben (Jul 13, 2013)

I know WEI score are not reliable but still it would be nice.i can compare with my freinds lappy and help me choose.
thinkdigit123 please please give the score of the gaming graphics of ur lappy.anyone else having these lappy please upload the score.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 13, 2013)

I think it should be 5.9


----------



## rohitshubham (Jul 14, 2013)

Sukhvinder789 said:


> Yes the GK208 architecture is newer as compared to the GK107 architecture... One more doubt I have is the gk208 is running on pcie 3.0 x8 whereas the gk107 is running on pcie 3.0 x16..how does this affect performance?
> PS : I may be wrong...
> Edit: Should I wait for Haswell, is it worth waiting for ? The main thing I want is more performance at less cost, and the best graphics card in the budget of atmost 50k.


the performance will not take a hit at all because the data transfer rate achieved by pci-e 2.0x16 is more than the GPU an handle . for example it can handle like pcie 2.0 -5Gb/s of data and pcie 3.0- 8gb/s but gpu is capable of only say 3gb/s so, the performance will not take a hit. it's a common sense that which ever interface is used, the manufacturer will never fit it in an interface which will not allow to use it's full potential. 

 regarding haswell chips, i don't feel haswell proessors will come into market before diwali in the price range of 40000Rs and that too with a decent GPU. the performance of Haswell processors is roughly 10% more and not much but they offer unprecedented levels of coolness and energy efficiency. So, if you can wait till diwali then maybe you can see Haswell lappy's within this budget.



Ruben said:


> I know WEI score are not reliable but still it would be nice.i can compare with my freinds lappy and help me choose.
> thinkdigit123 please please give the score of the gaming graphics of ur lappy.anyone else having these lappy please upload the score.


It's 6.5 
when i bought the lappy the graphics score was 4.5 and CPU score was 7.2 , after running the asseesment one it cahnged to these levels.


----------



## Ruben (Jul 14, 2013)

Well thanks for the score.I am actually confused now between dell inspiron 15r 5521 and this lappy.Cause the 8730m has a score of 6.6.So what do u say i should go for this or dell one.
@rohitshubham.


----------



## rohitshubham (Jul 14, 2013)

Ruben said:


> Well thanks for the score.I am actually confused now between dell inspiron 15r 5521 and this lappy.Cause the 8730m has a score of 6.6.So what do u say i should go for this or dell one.
> @rohitshubham.


a)8730 is weaker than 740m .
b)i5 3337u is much weaker than 3230m.
it will be a bottle neck for games


----------



## Ruben (Jul 14, 2013)

@rohitshubham....the 8730m has a unigine heaven 2.1 benchmark score of 21.1 to 23.8 fps.what is the score of the gt 740.can u please tell.cause in the internet the gt740 having the kepler architecture is only reviewed not the one in the z500.


----------



## Sukhvinder789 (Jul 14, 2013)

@rohit can you tell me what fps and temps you are getting in crysis 3 at different settings ??
Thanks a lot, the information you gave is really helpful.


----------



## rohitshubham (Jul 14, 2013)

Ruben said:


> @rohitshubham....the 8730m has a unigine heaven 2.1 benchmark score of 21.1 to 23.8 fps.what is the score of the gt 740.can u please tell.cause in the internet the gt740 having the kepler architecture is only reviewed not the one in the z500.


i am sorry but i don't have data on uni engine heaven 
but you can check rough data by decreasing 10-15% on the scoress of gk-107 version


----------



## Ruben (Jul 14, 2013)

I ordered the laptop today at flipkart .the one with 1 gb graphics.hope its not a bad choice.i hope its better than 2gb 7670m.


----------



## rohitshubham (Jul 14, 2013)

Ruben said:


> I ordered the laptop today at flipkart .the one with 1 gb graphics.hope its not a bad choice.i hope its better than 2gb 7670m.


Nice choice, HAve you looked at the laptop, it's superb, and i am not talking only about configuration but looks and design and sleekness


----------



## Ruben (Jul 14, 2013)

yes dats right.if you have hitman absolution or tomb raider or sleeping dogs can you tell me the fps you are getting


----------



## Sukhvinder789 (Jul 14, 2013)

crysis 3 too ^_^' thats the game I want to play so desperately right now, but my pc cant run it lol.


----------



## rohitshubham (Jul 14, 2013)

Sukhvinder789 said:


> crysis 3 too ^_^' thats the game I want to play so desperately right now, but my pc cant run it lol.


yeah i am arranging for it , you know i could get pirated ones easily but they are full of bugs and hence they don't really give true FPS. I am looking for orginal one which you know is bit difficult to find and i have sleeping dogs demo, i will install it .


----------



## RON28 (Jul 14, 2013)

people i checked notebookcheck, and there gt 740m is of 128 Bit bus width with higher bandwidth. 

*i42.tinypic.com/2qa4al1.jpg

so people who are interested in this new lenovo laptops should know what they are going to get.
according to me you should look at this two laptops in local market to get cheap, they can be good for medium to high settings gaming.
Lenovo Z500 with GT 645M (close to GT 650M)

Dell Inspiron 14R SE, VFM laptop with style statement.


----------



## rohitshubham (Jul 15, 2013)

RON28 said:


> people i checked notebookcheck, and there gt 740m is of 128 Bit bus width with higher bandwidth.
> 
> *i42.tinypic.com/2qa4al1.jpg
> 
> ...



seriously, 
we have been discussing this for the past 2 pages that lenovo z500 comes with 64 bit bandwidth.
Looks like the 128 bit version(Older one) does not support Cuda and DirectCompute 5.0(sad indeed  ) and also has a GPU clock which is 170MHz slower.
also dell is of 14' inches, not good for gaming at all and z500 with 645m is 5k Rs more costly and there are other options with 650m at 51k.


----------



## RON28 (Jul 15, 2013)

locally its cheaper if you have bargaining skills.

and you are mad? Nvidia 6 series do support cuda and physx.
here is my screenshot 
*i39.tinypic.com/zuw07.jpg


----------



## rohitshubham (Jul 15, 2013)

RON28 said:


> locally its cheaper if you have bargaining skills.


ok ... if a guy can buy 50k product for 45k then they can surely buy 45k product for 40k. 
and  the cuda and DirectCompute options are not checked like they are checked in mine..


----------



## RON28 (Jul 15, 2013)

you mean to say previous nvidia cards didn't had CUDA cores and Direct compute? they had been discovered for 7 Series graphic card?


----------



## rohitshubham (Jul 15, 2013)

RON28 said:


> you mean to say previous nvidia cards didn't had CUDA cores and Direct compute? they had been discovered for 7 Series graphic card?


no, of course i know they are present in many older GPU's  but the GPU-Z shows otherwise.
.
And do you know that gk208 architecture would be much better for creating a computer performance for calculation and execution of program.
128 bit has floating performance of 622.1 Gflops and 64 bit one has a 752.6GFlops, which would be much faster in compiling and calculating data.
P.S. why the F*** my images do not show up as thumbnails?? i mean how to make them show as thumbnal??


----------



## RON28 (Jul 15, 2013)

Look here

*i42.tinypic.com/2hpsh2t.jpg

GT 640M still beats GT 740M, and in gaming GT 640M will perform better.

Iam not saying Gt 740M is not good, but most people what here don't know that GT 740M mentioned on notebookcheck is not what lenovo has in new Z500.


----------



## Ruben (Jul 15, 2013)

@rohit...ok install sleeping dogs and post the fps soon!!!!!

@RON....we all know that dude.....and in laptop we need battery backup too alongwth stable temperature.and gt640m fails in both.dats y 740m is preferable although with some sacrifice in performance.


----------



## rohitshubham (Jul 15, 2013)

Ok, My friend with same lappy who brought it for 45k without accessories yesterday has sent me few screen caps on COD MW:2
and Skyrim.
he was saying that it was 30-40 fps outdoors and `50FPS indoors in HIGH settings .
while the MW:2 was in Ultra settings.
. Looks like they are pretty decent.  at least he is satisfied.
how do thumbnails are made to appear... every time a damn link appears of the pic
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=11332&stc=1*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/laptops-netbooks/11333d1373899936-lenovo-z500-gt-740m-thread-skyrim-2.jpg
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=11334&stc=1


----------



## Ruben (Jul 15, 2013)

Ok.thats sounds nice.


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 16, 2013)

GT740m should beat a stock 640m in a lot of cases. But try clocking a GT640m clock speed at the same speed as that of GT740m and tell the difference.
Also note the temperature difference.


----------



## rohitshubham (Jul 16, 2013)

Rishi. you have a 640m.. how does the temp compare??what FPS did you get and looks like you have overclocked your GPU, so plz tell the fps without the O'clocking... and you should be using a cooler for sure


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 16, 2013)

rohitshubham said:


> and you should be using a cooler for sure


Yeah , look here -> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/power-sup...ification-cheap-laptop-cooler-efficiency.html
This is more important for the CPu part , because I have a Quad Core IvB.



rohitshubham said:


> Rishi. you have a 640m.. how does the temp compare??what FPS did you get and looks like you have overclocked your GPU, so plz tell the fps without the O'clocking... and you should be using a cooler for sure



*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/overclocking/151459-graphic-card-overclock-list-discussion-5.html
Check for post#140 and onwards for details on the overclocking results.The information provided might be vague and slightly inaccurate because I didn't had much idea about keplers back then.Was quite new to it.
But the results are quite authentic and stable. Note : Those were with old drivers. The 320.49 are giving more performance bu I am not going to use them because of certain doubts on stability.

I will test GT640m with the same speed as that of GT740m and will post the temperature results and frame rates.
let me know any popular game for reference value. Also let me know , what is your ASIC value of 740m in GPUz.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jul 16, 2013)

Sukhvinder789 said:


> yeah, thats a really big let down in this laptop, at 1366x768 ultra settings it will give almost half the fps which a 128 bit gt740m would give.. damn.. I was thinking of getting this one....



I really fail to understand why would a product incorporate a card with older arch and 64! bit memory bus...and that too "namely" a 7 series mobile, its not surprising that nvidia is already is some bandwidth war with AMD as most of their flagship cards in notebook too has at least 256bit or 384 bit. ...that 64 bit bus is gonna kill performance in upcoming...even in late and latest titles...

wait...dont tell me this lappy came with a 3rd Gen proc...dint read all posts. This thing struck.



P.S- My three year old GT435M has 128bit bus


----------



## rohitshubham (Jul 16, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> Yeah , look here -> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/power-sup...ification-cheap-laptop-cooler-efficiency.html
> This is more important for the CPu part , because I have a Quad Core IvB.
> 
> 
> ...


My ASIC value is 87.2%.
is it nice?what's the value of 640m?



sam_738844 said:


> I really fail to understand why would a product incorporate a card with older arch and 64! bit memory bus...and that too "namely" a 7 series mobile, its not surprising that nvidia is already is some bandwidth war with AMD as most of their flagship cards in notebook too has at least 256bit or 384 bit. ...that 64 bit bus is gonna kill performance in upcoming...even in late and latest titles...
> 
> wait...dont tell me this lappy came with a 3rd Gen proc...dint read all posts. This thing struck.
> 
> ...


yup, tthe 64 bit GPU is the latest one from Nvidia.and it has 3rd gen CPU. :O
what i think Nvidia is trying to do is not to focus mainly on the performance but also to the other aspects of the GPU which is exactly same thing Intel has done with their 4th gen processor, though haswell processors do not give major performance boost as was expected but they give unprecedented battery life and coolness(upto 50%).
same is the case with Nvidia 7 series , they will run quieter than cooler than any series any GPU with same performance. and i am sure this is one of the most important thing that one looks in laptops i.e. battery life and heating problems which Nvida has tried to solve here.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jul 16, 2013)

rohitshubham said:


> My ASIC value is 87.2%.
> is it nice?what's the value of 640m?
> 
> 
> ...



Agreed

True, i read about 740M, its GK107 though there are news of nvidia using GK208 in their entry-mid level 7xx series.

NVIDIA Could be Preparing GK208 Chip for GeForce 700 Series

Right about Haswell...less TDP, less heat and more battery, i think they should introduce more VFM i5 Haswell for the MQ mobile platform procs. Still 4700MQ is a superb choice but at a price...

still i dug through and most references for GT740M are with 128  ... dunno what are they trying to put here with that 64bit, all i see is bottleneck


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 16, 2013)

rohitshubham said:


> My ASIC value is 87.2%.
> is it nice?what's the value of 640m?
> 
> 
> ...


Means it can sustain some overclocking. High ASIC means a better binned chip. Better silicones.

It's not same for even the same GPUs. Some GT640m may have ~90 , while some may even have 60s.
Mine is 86.5%.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jul 16, 2013)

Lenovo y510p already in pre-order here...  will take 1 month to deliver...

check specs in below link

Lenovo IdeaPad Y510P (15.6" Full HD, Intel Core i7-4700MQ, RAM 8GB. HDD 1TB, NVidia GT750M 2GB, DVD RW, Windows 8) Pemmz Gaming Laptop


----------



## rohitshubham (Jul 16, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> Lenovo y510p already in pre-order here...  will take 1 month to deliver...
> 
> check specs in below link
> 
> Lenovo IdeaPad Y510P (15.6" Full HD, Intel Core i7-4700MQ, RAM 8GB. HDD 1TB, NVidia GT750M 2GB, DVD RW, Windows 8) Pemmz Gaming Laptop



dude , check the price, it's more than 90K in INR... though it's a beast and will battle with an Alienware  .
 And I installed Dark Souls PTDE. but the fps was restricted by the game to max of 30 by the game so it was giving 30FPS constantly with every thing set to max at 1366*768 .


----------



## sam_738844 (Jul 16, 2013)

^^ its  85K around in INR, tax in India really sucks...

and with the new gen alienware ...it will just start a fight, wont make it half a way...alienware has GTX 765M, 770M 780m, three top line mobile GPU's in their new 17 inch line up. 750M does not stand a chance in 1080P gaming, also Alienware provides much better cooling, dedicated for CPU and GPU separately


----------



## rohitshubham (Jul 16, 2013)

^^ i meant current alienware series...new ones will be much costlier 90k +


----------



## sam_738844 (Jul 16, 2013)

rohitshubham said:


> dude , check the price, it's more than 90K in INR... though it's a beast and will battle with an Alienware  .
> And I installed Dark Souls PTDE. but the fps was restricted by the game to max of 30 by the game so it was giving 30FPS constantly with every thing set to max at 1366*768 .



hmm...not sure if that means the 64bit has hit the bar, 30FPS constant seems necked, try turning on and off the AA and AF, see if it increases...also post some benchmarks/FPS on some more games...like FC3, BF3, Crysis2...etc etc

Everything at max in 1366*768 indicates a "high" settings though, good enough.


----------



## rohitshubham (Jul 16, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> hmm...not sure if that means the 64bit has hit the bar, 30FPS constant seems necked, try turning on and off the AA and AF, see if it increases...also post some benchmarks/FPS on some more games...like FC3, BF3, Crysis2...etc etc
> 
> Everything at max in 1366*768 indicates a "high" settings though, good enough.


no, the FPS was restricted by the Game no matter which setting or GPU i use it will always be 30FPS. It was you-know-who edition of only 2gig. i tried at 800*600 and turned motion blur and AA off but even then 30FPS.
i will get prototype 2 hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## Ruben (Jul 17, 2013)

is the game lagging.i mean if its 30fps constant then it will not lag@rohitshubham


----------



## sam_738844 (Jul 17, 2013)

^^ Good question, but it depends solely on the underlying engine which provides the frame to the eyes of the player. In some games even  a constant 30FPS may seem sluggish..example NFSMW (FrostByte), because frame changes too quickly, FC3 (Cry), pretty optimized still 30FPS sometimes will mean a certain feel that the game-run is not comfortable to the player. Try Black OPS2 in 30FPS, perfectly normal, DMC Unreal Engine, i believe the best feel one can get even in 25-30 FPS.

We say a game is lagging when either from the first frame it feels unplayable < 20FPS, or in some areas where bloom, DOF, AO, light effects, effects or smoke reduces the current frame rate drastically and then jumps back. Lag Spikes to be specific.


but yes Ideally and theoretically a constant FPS --> No lag spike


----------



## rohitshubham (Jul 17, 2013)

^^no , not at all the games not lagging at all..........even during the effects of light /water and attacks of gaint trolls(they kill me every time), the FPS is 30 and the game's perfectly smooth, it doesn't even drop down to 29 or rise to 31.


----------



## Ruben (Jul 17, 2013)

Just received my laptop 
but the lower left part heats up after sum tym....is it normal???


----------



## sam_738844 (Jul 17, 2013)

rohitshubham said:


> ^^no , not at all the games not lagging at all..........even during the effects of light /water and attacks of gaint trolls(they kill me every time), the FPS is 30 and the game's perfectly smooth, it doesn't even drop down to 29 or rise to 31.



as you said  about *cough* *cough* edition specialty may be 



> Just received my laptop
> but the lower left part heats up after sum tym....is it normal???



its normal, the heatsink which runs through from the processor and GPU meets the end point with The Cooler Fan, check if you feel hot air breezing through the vents on the left panel (if Any)


----------



## RON28 (Jul 17, 2013)

Asus Republic of Gamers laptop beats Alienware also, Lenovo y510 is nothing, even they are priced reasonably for the performance they deliver.

But the problem is we have to import from US to get that laptop and custom duty and taxes make that laptop very expensive here.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jul 17, 2013)

RON28 said:


> Asus Republic of Gamers laptop beats Alienware also, Lenovo y510 is nothing, even they are priced reasonably for the performance they deliver.
> 
> But the problem is we have to import from US to get that laptop and custom duty and taxes make that laptop very expensive here.



 actually new Asus G750, Razor Blade Pro and Alienware 17, MSIGT70 all are one of a kind. Read reviews... and also almost at same price point more or less but when it comes down to getting it in india, it sucks....

Even here its cheaper, coz there are ways out here where custom made gaming laptops are build from scratch...parts are imported from singapore and of course with duty but way too less than between US-India, also Govt here encourages subsidy over individual electronic components, transport fuels and road tax. Summed together you can get a super-cool gaming laptop built just for your own with a reasonable price. 

I myself has ordered a custom built Sager on Clevo P157SM with all most recent high-end HW and top notch GPU at a 1L INR equiv, where as the same either you simply wont get in India or it will cost twice as much absurd duty to fetch it.  here It will be as good as a 1L desktop with mobility.


----------



## rohitshubham (Jul 17, 2013)

RON28 said:


> Asus Republic of Gamers laptop beats Alienware also, Lenovo y510 is nothing, even they are priced reasonably for the performance they deliver.
> 
> But the problem is we have to import from US to get that laptop and custom duty and taxes make that laptop very expensive here.


I also feel that the laptops sold in USA heats up considerably more than the sold in INDIA. I am not sure about this though but i have had 2 laptops from US and both of them needed AC rooms other wise idle temps would be around 60-65C


----------



## sam_738844 (Jul 17, 2013)

^^ That is subject to argument... regular laptops dont usually have dedicated cooling solutions like gaming laptops have. If you see inside a ROG or alienware or even Toshiba or One, you will find two fans, two thermally independent heat dissipation modules and copper tubes running along both ends  meeting with vents ( regular ones have one ), one for CPU and one for GPU. 

Also the coolant paste for both processors they use is of better quality. So out of 5 3 of em regulars are prone to heating issues after some time...Not sure which model you had, but seems they had heating issues from the beginning not because of they were US made but because the cooling was not enough. (if manufactures thought, "ok its a cool country, give no s#!t about more cooling" then its THE stupidest idea they had)


----------



## rohitshubham (Jul 17, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> ^^ That is subject to argument... regular laptops dont usually have dedicated cooling solutions like gaming laptops have. If you see inside a ROG or alienware or even Toshiba or One, you will find two fans, two thermally independent heat dissipation modules and copper tubes running along both ends  meeting with vents ( regular ones have one ), one for CPU and one for GPU.
> 
> Also the coolant paste for both processors they use is of better quality. So out of 5 3 of em regulars are prone to heating issues after some time...Not sure which model you had, but seems they had heating issues from the beginning not because of they were US made but because the cooling was not enough. (if manufactures thought, "ok its a cool country, give no s#!t about more cooling" then its THE stupidest idea they had)


well i had Toshiba way back in '97 with 64 Mb ram which was unheard of that time, it was of nearly 2Lacks :O. so, when it went down, we had to send it to kolkata for repair.
other one is Gateway NV53 in 2010. it is present, and the idle temperatures run at 60C. i have cleaned the heatsink and fan but of no use....and it has this prob from day one ..


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 17, 2013)

rohitshubham said:


> I also feel that the laptops sold in USA heats up considerably more than the sold in INDIA. I am not sure about this though but i have had 2 laptops from US and both of them needed AC rooms other wise idle temps would be around 60-65C



My imported lappy doesn't heat up!!!


----------



## rohitshubham (Jul 17, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> My imported lappy doesn't heat up!!!


guess i am the bad luck brian here


----------



## rohitshubham (Jul 19, 2013)

hey guys ,
I did the 3D marks test on my lappy.
and here are the results. How are these???
*View attachment 11396
*it looks nice enough... not much less than the 128 bit version. 5-10% lower approx. coz you see the values posted on notebook check are mainly of i7 processors so, they will definitely be higher.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/laptops-netbooks/11396d1374249297-lenovo-z500-gt-740m-thread-benchmark.png


----------



## Ruben (Jul 22, 2013)

Scores are nice as it  is just 8% slower than gt 650m and 5-6% faster than hd 7970m.and way ahead than the popular hd 7670m.
source: 
AnandTech | 3DMark for Windows Launches; We Test It with Various Laptops


----------



## rohitshubham (Jul 22, 2013)

hey, as far as i know the synthetic scores do not judge gaming performance and how does cloud gate, fire strike etc. scores depend.
bu you can see here that the fps registered here on the various games is ahead of these GPU's for e. 60FPS in grid 2 where as nootebookcheck confirms 52~53 FPS of 740m.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jul 22, 2013)

^^ dude, you have posted a review where 3D mark 2013 launches for windows, not a comparative analysis of GT740M, GT650M and 7970M (!!??) , forget 3D mark, there is no way in this universe a GT740M would be 5-6% faster than a 7970M, its the topline flagship GPU from  AMD, look at the game performance below and expand the compare list, it competes with the *GTX680M*and the like!

a GT740 is a entry level 7 series card! It cant even stand against a 7970M, the line up even is completely different. check below FPS ratings in recent games.

*AMD Radeon HD 7970M - NotebookCheck.net Tech*

*NVIDIA GeForce GT 740M - NotebookCheck.net Tech*


----------



## rohitshubham (Jul 22, 2013)

^^^ i don't think so
have you seen the FPS of 650m on grid 2?? it's 59.7 where as it gives 60fps on 740m on high settings. and oh yeah 59.7 FPS on a better cpu and GDDR5 version i guess DDR3 version doesn't stand a chance against 740m on GRID 2 atleast. 

not to mention the enormous TDP and power consumtpion of 650m


----------



## sam_738844 (Jul 22, 2013)

rohitshubham said:


> ^^^ i don't think so
> have you seen the FPS of 650m on grid 2?? it's 59.7 where as it gives 60fps on 740m on high settings. and oh yeah 59.7 FPS on a better cpu and GDDR5 version i guess DDR3 version doesn't stand a chance against 740m on GRID 2 atleast.
> 
> not to mention the enormous TDP and power consumtpion of 650m



Notebook check says it gives 52.9FPS at high, yes of course with a better CPU, but as you might know CPU will have little to do in case of GPU heavy titles such as bioshock infinite 

high: 27.4 31.3 41.9 ~ 34 fps GT740M
high: 44.9 51.1 ~ 48 fps GT650M

and this time the 740M was tested with a haswell Intel Core i7 4500U 1.8 GHz with less TDP
and the intel Core i7 3610QM 2.3 GHz which has high power consumption

Point is, when a GT740M can come with a better CPU, GT650 will always perform better with the same CPU. Also i was talking about the comparison made with 7970M which was very funny


----------



## RON28 (Jul 22, 2013)

Ruben said:


> Scores are nice as it  is just 8% slower than gt 650m and *5-6% faster than hd 7970m*.and way ahead than the popular hd 7670m.
> source:


----------



## rohitshubham (Jul 22, 2013)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=11451&stc=1*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/laptops-netbooks/11447d1374497511-lenovo-z500-gt-740m-thread-prototype2-2013-07-22-17-59-18-07.jpg*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/laptops-netbooks/11445d1374497482-lenovo-z500-gt-740m-thread-prototype2-2013-07-22-17-58-59-00.jpg*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/laptops-netbooks/11446d1374497484-lenovo-z500-gt-740m-thread-prototype2-2013-07-22-17-58-40-31.jpg





sam_738844 said:


> Notebook check says it gives 52.9FPS at high, yes of course with a better CPU, but as you might know CPU will have little to do in case of GPU heavy titles such as bioshock infinite
> 
> high: 27.4 31.3 41.9 ~ 34 fps GT740M
> high: 44.9 51.1 ~ 48 fps GT650M
> ...


It's *obvious* that 650m is better in perfomance  but to say that it doesn't stand a chance against 740m is wrong.
look here
Nvidia 650m(GDDR5)+i53360m@2.8+8Gb Ram=59.7 FPS @grid 2
Nvidia 740m(DDR3)(that too 64 bit B/W)+i53230m@2.6+6Gb Ram= 60FPS @ grid 2
now, as we know as the proccessor and the RAM on the 650m is better but it stills gives less FPS ... why?? Just explain this
If 740m _Doesn't even stands a chance_ then it shouldn't even perform better at any of the games. but 740m despite being at disadvantage at every aspect performed better.How is that possible?
i believe that i can say that 650m>645m~740m~640m. 
regarding 7970m- it's one of the fastest mobile GPU available around. even an SLI 740m or 650m doesn't stand a chance comparing it with 740m or 650m is comparing  su30 against f22 raptor

Prototype 2
50-60FPS on High settings and 85-95FPS on Mid settings


----------



## sam_738844 (Jul 22, 2013)

*Nvidia 740m(DDR3)(that too 64 bit B/W)+i53230m@2.6+6Gb Ram= 60FPS @ grid 2*

Which settings are you running on?


_*"GT740M is a entry level 7 series card! It cant even stand against a GT650M"*_

typo...meant 7970M there which i was pointing at and posted links down below..in that post, i also said its a different lineup means i pointed the 7970M which actually aligned with GTX from nvidia 

GT740M given the same CPU is just running short of GT650M , the 64bit is ok now...but it will struggle in high AAXAF, post some more photos and benchmarks though, i just got my new laptop and looking forward to score in similar games.


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 22, 2013)

^^Generally a GDDR5 card has gpu cores clocked lower than a GDDR3 variant.So at lower resolution , a GDDR3 can outperform a GDDR5 in frames/sec.


----------



## rohitshubham (Jul 22, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> *Nvidia 740m(DDR3)(that too 64 bit B/W)+i53230m@2.6+6Gb Ram= 60FPS @ grid 2*
> 
> Which settings are you running on?
> 
> ...


Check page 2-3 of the thread , it's running at high settings.... posted by thinkdigit123....
Plugged my lappy to my 42 inch Sony HDTV and ran prototype 2 at highest settings at 1080p the game ran with a bit of lag @2.6Ghz cpu , but then i enabled the turbo@3.2 Ghz and the games ran butter smooth...it was divine experience  .

i have played with PS3 on this TV but the graphics were nothing compared to one i saw myself.... you know i couldn't actually believe myself that it could outperform a PS3 in graphics.... But FRAPS is not working in 1080 mode... does anyone knows why??

regarding if it's your new lappy's specs which are posted in your sig. then go troll in the alienware forums  ... seriously, this thing will kill the games...and you wanna compare benchmarks and FPS with mine. gud joke .


----------



## v_1.6 (Jul 23, 2013)

i just sent back this laptop(z500) to flipkart and received my money back(because the 64 bit) and just ordered inspiron 15r turbo (i7 3rd gen,7730m,4gigs ram) for 53000/- have i made the right decision ?   or gt740m(64 bit) was good enough to overshadow 7730m ??


----------



## ratnadeep007gamer (Jul 23, 2013)

can this system run the next Gen games like battlefield 4, assassins creed 4 black flag, watch dogs, call of duty ghosts, Batman arkham origins, NFS rivals , the crew etc on medium settings with decent and playable fps.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jul 23, 2013)

v_1.6 said:


> i just sent back this laptop(z500) to flipkart and received my money back(because the 64 bit) and just ordered inspiron 15r turbo (i7 3rd gen,7730m,4gigs ram) for 53000/- have i made the right decision ?   or gt740m(64 bit) was good enough to overshadow 7730m ??



^wont say a "not good decision" will say an unwise decision...whats the point of returning a laptop with GT740M with a replaced 7730M when they both are entry level mobile GPUs and anyway will struggle in all recent games in med-high settings ??, replacing the GT740M with 7730M wont save you from lowering the settings in anyway it wont make the 7730M perform like 7970M!...when there are marginal FPS difference between two GPUs in terms of performance, always go for the newer tech.

P.S-> a 7750M (next performance class GPU in same line-up of 7730M) is 4-5% faster than GT740M, but 7730M IS NOT.



ratnadeep007gamer said:


> can this system run the next Gen games like battlefield 4, assassins creed 4 black flag, watch dogs, call of duty ghosts, Batman arkham origins, NFS rivals , the crew etc on medium settings with decent and playable fps.



low-mid all-over settings yes, expect 28~40 FPS with very low AA/AF settings, the narrow bus will matter then, for now its fine. Later newer titles will demand more fine tuning your graphics options. Not to forget you can OC the card at your own thermal profile management skills over a laptop.


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 23, 2013)

v_1.6 said:


> i just sent back this laptop(z500) to flipkart and received my money back(because the 64 bit) and just ordered inspiron 15r turbo (i7 3rd gen,7730m,4gigs ram) for 53000/- have i made the right decision ?   or gt740m(64 bit) was good enough to overshadow 7730m ??


Regarding GPU , I would said you went a bit on negative side , but by nit much.
However getting that IVB Quad Core I7 was a very smarter thing. You'll come to know when you'll run new gen games on a quad-core vs dual core.


----------



## ratnadeep007gamer (Jul 23, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> low-mid all-over settings yes, expect 28~40 FPS with very low AA/AF settings, the narrow bus will matter then, for now its fine. Later newer titles will demand more fine tuning your graphics options. Not to forget you can OC the card at your own thermal profile management skills over a laptop.



So with which laptop I should I go for. I want it for at least 4 years should play the games further on med settings with decent fps. Or one option I had to wait 1 year to drop the prices of Intel Haswell and by that time I think nVidia maxwell will be out. Will maxwell improve performance over kepler in same price bracket,i.e., 50000/- INR. What do you think experts as I am not good at hardware stuff please help me. My price bracket is 50000/-


----------



## rohitshubham (Jul 23, 2013)

> _i just sent back this laptop(z500) to flipkart and received my money back(because the 64 bit) and just ordered inspiron 15r turbo (i7 3rd gen,7730m,4gigs ram) for 53000/- have i made the right decision ? or gt740m(64 bit) was good enough to overshadow 7730m ??_


you spend *8k* more than z500, of course you will get a better lappy but you could have gotten better laptops at this price with even better GPU 650m and 900p  display.
Optimized games like crysis 3 will perform better on quad core processor than on dual core... so, in coming days you will get better performance *if * the GPU doesn't becomes a bottleneck.


----------



## Ruben (Jul 23, 2013)

Sorry was wrong about the 7970M ....gt 740m doesnt stand a chance infront of it!!!
but yeah i think i am correct about the performance comparison with gt 650m.it is only 5-6% slower than 650m.funny some people think gt740m doesnt stand a chance infront of 650m ....
(joke of the decade).


----------



## sam_738844 (Jul 23, 2013)

^^ read posts carefully before posting on them...already said it was a typo and also shared links of both 7970M and 740M for comparison against two different line -ups and edited the post itself, everyone knows 650M is faster, there is no joke on that, if was any it was on someone who compares a top-notch mobile GPU with a entry level one and that too from a "3D mark launch review"...read up people...



ratnadeep007gamer said:


> So with which laptop I should I go for. *I want it for at least 4 years should play the games further on med settings with decent fps*. Or one option I had to wait 1 year to drop the prices of Intel Haswell and by that time I think nVidia maxwell will be out. Will maxwell improve performance over kepler in same price bracket,i.e., 50000/- INR. What do you think experts as I am not good at hardware stuff please help me. My price bracket is 50000/-



Wrong perception here, the microarchitecture of haswell and upcoming Steam Roller CPUs from AMD will both be enhanced in a ground breaking scale at the time frame you are talking about. Haswell already will upgrade their fabrication according to their tick-tock cycle

Intel earlier showed prospects of broadwell next to haswell and now there are leaks of Haswell-E with octa core (first) proc from intel house. 

*slashdot.org/topic/datacenter/intel-slide-leaks-suggest-haswell-future/

Similarly Volcanic Islands from AMD and Maxwell from Nvidia will draw very different colors in next 2-3 years. techs are now advancing exponentially and there can be no laptop in that price bracket of yours which will render you med-high decent FPS in such a huge future frame. And after all those releases, would you still want to stick with ur old rig by then?

point is, settle with a specific budget right now and in 6 months or less when haswell and GT700M series becomes more mainstream, buy a laptop asap. Forever waiting wont grant you anything.



rohitshubham said:


> Check page 2-3 of the thread , it's running at high settings.... posted by thinkdigit123....
> Plugged my lappy to my 42 inch Sony HDTV and ran prototype 2 at highest settings at 1080p the game ran with a bit of lag @2.6Ghz cpu , but then i enabled the turbo@3.2 Ghz and the games ran butter smooth...it was divine experience  .
> 
> i have played with PS3 on this TV but the graphics were nothing compared to one i saw myself.... you know i couldn't actually believe myself that it could outperform a PS3 in graphics.... But FRAPS is not working in 1080 mode... does anyone knows why??
> ...



Good benchmark, i always like cards which can outperform itself from the synthetics, even my old XPS15 GT435M exceeded most expectations from sites like game-debate and all predicting FPS....

and regarding GTX780M, yes its a beast, but well...how do u say, thats how benchmarks are made, comparing with products even if they are with lower firepower and with products which are superior


----------



## Ruben (Jul 23, 2013)

Dude ..is something wrong???
i already told 650m is faster than 740m...only told that its not by some huge margin.
(i hate repeating things).....
and yeah i m basing my viewpoint on 3D mark.i am not telling about game performances.only talking about 3D mark scores.since rohitshubham posted 3D mark scores so i was just comparing them other cards.
I AM in no Damn way comparing FPS.dude.


----------



## rohitshubham (Jul 23, 2013)

ratnadeep007gamer said:


> So with which laptop I should I go for. I want it for at least 4 years should play the games further on med settings with decent fps. Or one option I had to wait 1 year to drop the prices of Intel Haswell and by that time I think nVidia maxwell will be out. Will maxwell improve performance over kepler in same price bracket,i.e., 50000/- INR. What do you think experts as I am not good at hardware stuff please help me. My price bracket is 50000/-


that's the thing about modern electronics, the thing is not to wait for product whose time frame of arrival is not sure,as we know that haswell products should have been launched in India by now but it didn't, it should be available by diwali IMO. and yeah it will be costlier by 6-7k for comparable Ivy-bridge processor with 5-6% gain. so, you if you can wait till diwali it will be better.
And if you want to play all games at mid for *4years ,*at that price bracket it's difficult or as a matter of fact it's difficult even @ twice your budget


----------



## ratnadeep007gamer (Jul 23, 2013)

@rohitshubham
@sam_738844

I am B.tech student of first year,Sir and have to wait for 1year to buy a lappy and due to this reason I have wait and asking that will their combination will be availible under 50000/- under a year. Sorry that was unable to explain what I wanted to say. So, it  would be better to buy a GT8xxM series or GT7xxM series after a year. And for your kind info,Sir, my GT220 with Core 2 Duo(2gb of RAM) a 4 year old graphics card is able to run all DX10.1 games on upto high on 720p+ res with payable fps. And same for my friends GT9600 with pentium IV HT was able to play Crysis 2 on low and with Ci5 3rd(2gb RAM) gen after upgradation on med 720p res. But they fails in DX11 games like Crysis 3. And I know according to Tick-Tock of Intel their next 12mm based processor is Broadwell. I was not even considering that. And I was not go with because of only 64-bit bandwidth which is the main bottleneck for me and for future as you said (sam_738844).


Sir, Can you say something about Sony Fit 15E SVF1518SNB. Its has also GT740M is it also 64-bit with Kepler GK-208 architecture or with the newer Kepler GK-107 architecture(128-bit). If you had any link kindly post it sir. And also GT7xxM series was launched in april 2013 and the laptops around 50000/- with 730M and 740M are available from June. Due to this reason I was asking will GT8xxM series will be availible by June-July with 50000/- with minimum Ivy bridge. Thanks a lot for your reply and all previous replies.


----------



## saaransh9 (Jul 23, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> ^wont say a "not good decision" will say an unwise decision...whats the point of returning a laptop with GT740M with a replaced 7730M when they both are entry level mobile GPUs and anyway will struggle in all recent games in med-high settings ??, replacing the GT740M with 7730M wont save you from lowering the settings in anyway it wont make the 7730M perform like 7970M!...when there are marginal FPS difference between two GPUs in terms of performance, always go for the newer tech.
> 
> P.S-> a 7750M (next performance class GPU in same line-up of 7730M) is 4-5% faster than GT740M, but 7730M IS NOT.



if u read the dell thread u will see 7730 performing better than gt645


----------



## Ruben (Jul 23, 2013)

@rohit....(offtopic)dude how much time does it take for products from dostore to get delivered.any idea???


----------



## sam_738844 (Jul 23, 2013)

ratnadeep007gamer said:


> @rohitshubham
> @sam_738844
> 
> I am B.tech student of first year,Sir and have to wait for 1year to buy a lappy and due to this reason I have wait and asking that will their combination will be availible under 50000/- under a year. Sorry that was unable to explain what I wanted to say. So, it  would be better to buy a GT8xxM series or GT7xxM series after a year. And for your kind info,Sir, my GT220 with Core 2 Duo(2gb of RAM) a 4 year old graphics card is able to run all DX10.1 games on upto high on 720p+ res with payable fps. And same for my friends GT9600 with pentium IV HT was able to play Crysis 2 on low and with Ci5 3rd(2gb RAM) gen after upgradation on med 720p res. But they fails in DX11 games like Crysis 3. And I know according to Tick-Tock of Intel their next 12mm based processor is Broadwell. I was not even considering that. And I was not go with because of only 64-bit bandwidth which is the main bottleneck for me and for future as you said (sam_738844).
> ...



spare us the "Sir" tag please, we have enough mid-life crisis already  ...jokes apart, to pin-point your requirement, tell us exactly when are you planning to buy the laptop, if you're looking at even a one year time window, then its too early to suggest anything, as i earlier said, lots of things gonna change and there is no point suggesting a 50k laptop right now...

More and more net books will emerge with GT7** and Haswell over new few months and more...so its either you need a laptop now? or you need a laptop 6 months later? or you require a laptop one year from now? 

Quite the contrary if you have something in mind like settling in a college hostel would give you some entertainment-space with a 50K laptop for gaming, better think twice perceiving the advantage of a desktop built with that money, would undoubtedly render you way better performance.


----------



## rohitshubham (Jul 23, 2013)

Ruben said:


> @rohit....(offtopic)dude how much time does it take for products from dostore to get delivered.any idea???


I don't know mate... i haven't ordered actually i am confused b/w extended warranty and few other things.




ratnadeep007gamer said:


> @rohitshubham
> @sam_738844
> 
> I am B.tech student of first year,*Sir* and have to wait for 1year to buy a lappy and due to this reason I have wait and asking that will their combination will be availible under 50000/- under a year. Sorry that was unable to explain what I wanted to say. So, it  would be better to buy a GT8xxM series or GT7xxM series after a year. And for your kind info,*Sir*, my GT220 with Core 2 Duo(2gb of RAM) a 4 year old graphics card is able to run all DX10.1 games on upto high on 720p+ res with payable fps. And same for my friends GT9600 with pentium IV HT was able to play Crysis 2 on low and with Ci5 3rd(2gb RAM) gen after upgradation on med 720p res. But they fails in DX11 games like Crysis 3. And I know according to Tick-Tock of Intel their next 12mm based processor is Broadwell. I was not even considering that. And I was not go with because of only 64-bit bandwidth which is the main bottleneck for me and for future as you said (sam_738844).
> ...


Why so serious 
Now, Always remember that a mobile GPU of same number will give way less performance than the desktop one. don't compare 780m with 780 of desktop series it won't even be half of it.
it's too soon to suggest a laptop for 6months you know that there isn't any laptop currently which won't be outdated after 6 months (not sam_73884 's one), you see a laptop with similar power to sam's one will be around 50k from an year timeframe.
 Regarding sony's laptop .... yup, when i went to buy my laptop, the dealer showed me this one, but it has 

a)500Gb HDD as compared to 1TB on z500
b)*Intel 3337U processor which is very weak when compared to 3230m. which is **absolutely not suitable for gaming. **even if it has a **107 architecture which i am pretty sure isn't.
*P.S.:- GK208 is newer Architecture than GK107. 
*Look here for details  : Nvidia's GK208 Architecture *


----------



## ratnadeep007gamer (Jul 24, 2013)

@rohitshubham

Pardon me about GK-107 and GK-208. I was wrong.Yes, you are correct GK-107 is older and GK-208 is newer.
And yeah, I also forgot not to compare mobile series GPU with desktop one.
And also I was thinking that in 3337U Turbo will manage to play the games.

@sam_738844

Yap i will start new post on May-2014 around for my lappy and September for my friend's lappy. After getting your replies in the post
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/laptops-n...nd-under-rs-50000-urgently-within-diwali.html
Yes, I will in hostel but buying a new desktop there is tedious as I live around 600km away from there and I would to carry it my home. I can compensate on AA/AF settings. And I also ok upto 1280 X 1024 res.


----------



## Akash Nandi (Jul 24, 2013)

rohitshubham said:


> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=11451&stc=1*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/laptops-netbooks/11447d1374497511-lenovo-z500-gt-740m-thread-prototype2-2013-07-22-17-59-18-07.jpg*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/laptops-netbooks/11445d1374497482-lenovo-z500-gt-740m-thread-prototype2-2013-07-22-17-58-59-00.jpg*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/laptops-netbooks/11446d1374497484-lenovo-z500-gt-740m-thread-prototype2-2013-07-22-17-58-40-31.jpg
> It's *obvious* that 650m is better in perfomance  but to say that it doesn't stand a chance against 740m is wrong.
> look here
> Nvidia 650m(GDDR5)+i53360m@2.8+8Gb Ram=59.7 FPS @grid 2
> ...



Gt 650m data is all wrong... 
i have the y500 with the gt 750m and i get 110+ fps at all times in grid 2 with graphics settings at high. So theres no way the gt 650m will get only 60fps! Notebookcheck.net is known for putting in wrong data..... the 128 bit gt 740m is probably 5% slower than the gt 650m.. it might even match the gt 650m when proper drivers come out... the 64 bit will be placed inbetween gt 640 and 645 if u ask me.
and secondly, for game performance.... 6b or 8gb won't make any noticeable difference while gaming and neither will the processor. a .2ghz will NOT make any difference.

However, if ur 740m is able to pump out 60fps, its really one heck of a thing! And with those frosty temps you are getting... u can easily overclock it to much higher levels!

dont start overclocking straight away though.... only do it when its a necessity.


----------



## rohitshubham (Jul 24, 2013)

Akash Nandi said:


> Gt 650m data is all wrong...
> i have the y500 with the gt 750m and *i get 110+ fps at all times in grid 2* with graphics settings at high. So theres no way the gt 650m will get only 60fps! Notebookcheck.net is known for putting in wrong data..... the 128 bit gt 740m is probably 5% slower than the gt 650m.. it might even match the gt 650m when proper drivers come out... the 64 bit will be placed inbetween gt 640 and 645 if u ask me.
> and secondly, for game performance.... 6b or 8gb won't make any noticeable difference while gaming and neither will the processor. a .2ghz will NOT make any difference.
> 
> ...


110+ FPS in grid 2 ... do you have SLI or only single 650m coz you know according to their website even 680m isn't able to give 110+.... that's quite a shock.....
and about you being saying 740m is slower than 650m, yeah it is slower and that's a fact it's roughly 5-8% slower; more or less equal to 645m as i said earlier. and the 128 bit version should be faster than 64 bit theoretically but  still i haven't seen this to be true apart from benchmarks which don't exactly measure the gaming performance . you see , what nvidia has done with their architecture is 
a)increased the clock speed by 15-16%.
b)removed 2 memory controller of 64 bit each in GK107 which were earlier parallel with l2 cache and replaced it with single 64 bit memory controlled directly conected to the l2 cache which
    1)reduces time to access the controller and since card already has highr clock speed, it give major boost to deliver data.
    2) reduced the power consumption and TDP, which kept the card cool. with an ASIC value of 87.2%
see my temps after playing 1/2 hrs of prototype 2 at high .outside temp was 37C.*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=11494&stc=1


----------



## ratnadeep007gamer (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks @sam_738844 and @rohitshubham...

I will post a new thread for my lappy in may-2014....

Waiting till for Maxwell and price drop of laptop


----------



## Akash Nandi (Jul 24, 2013)

rohitshubham said:


> 110+ FPS in grid 2 ... do you have SLI or only single 650m coz you know according to their website even 680m isn't able to give 110+.... that's quite a shock.....
> and about you being saying 740m is slower than 650m, yeah it is slower and that's a fact it's roughly 5-8% slower; more or less equal to 645m as i said earlier. and the 128 bit version should be faster than 64 bit theoretically but  still i haven't seen this to be true apart from benchmarks which don't exactly measure the gaming performance . you see , what nvidia has done with their architecture is
> a)increased the clock speed by 15-16%.
> b)removed 2 memory controller of 64 bit each in GK107 which were earlier parallel with l2 cache and replaced it with single 64 bit memory controlled directly conected to the l2 cache which
> ...



i have a single 750m at stock clocks and drivers... and yes... it achieves 110+ at high 90% of the time... very rarely it dips to around 95 but thats only fr like 5-8 seconds... i just played a race and took screenshots... bt somehow the fps didn't show up in the ss... stupid checklist button wasn't checked 

what i'm trying to say is that you cant trust the fps provided in notebookcheck... they are wayyy off


i just noticed the power draw of ur processor... AWESOME! less than 4W most of the time! totally awesome! what kind of battery do you get?


----------



## rohitshubham (Jul 24, 2013)

^^^that's gud 
btw have you played assassins creed 3 on 650m??? what are the FPS you are getting??

OK now i just installed Assassins creed 3 and i must say i was impressed ......
The FPS @ High was 45-55 FPS occasionally rising to 60
At ultra with TXAA it was 20-23FPS again which dropped to 19 sometimes...
What is FPS of 650m at these settings??
Screens:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=11495&stc=1*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=11496&stc=1*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=11497&stc=1*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=11498&stc=1

P.S> the image quality has been decreased so as to allow to upload


----------



## Akash Nandi (Jul 24, 2013)

rohitshubham said:


> ^^^that's gud
> btw have you played assassins creed 3 on 650m??? what are the FPS you are getting??
> 
> OK now i just installed Assassins creed 3 and i must say i was impressed ......
> ...



I have the gt 750m... nt the 650m....
and with everything maxed out... i got frames in 37-45... sometimes... the frames drop down to 30 ish but only for a few seconds.... my gpu temp went up to 77.... just checked


----------



## rohitshubham (Jul 24, 2013)

Mine temp was 56C 
so, you have 750m...which laptop???y500?


----------



## Akash Nandi (Jul 24, 2013)

rohitshubham said:


> Mine temp was 56C
> so, you have 750m...which laptop???y500?



yes... y500 
some epic temps ur getting! whats the idle temps like?


----------



## rohitshubham (Jul 24, 2013)

well, idle temp of cpu varies between 45-50 and 55-65 during gaming.
While the Gpu's temp remains at 40 and 55-60 while gaming.


----------



## farlaks (Jul 25, 2013)

Can any one from mumbai tell me where can i get Z500 (1gb) at a price lower than flipkart


----------



## MadDawg (Jul 26, 2013)

Should i go for the 1 gb 740M or the 2 gb?Do you get like more fps on the 2 gb? I know only a few games use more than 1 gb. So just wanted to check. Will be getting this in 2 to 3 days.


----------



## RON28 (Jul 26, 2013)

farlaks said:


> Can any one from mumbai tell me where can i get Z500 (1gb) at a price lower than flipkart


check lamington road, but there are many fraudsters better to check at croma, or vijay sales or reliance digital.


----------



## MadDawg (Jul 26, 2013)

RON28 said:


> check lamington road, but there are many frauds but to check at croma, or vijay sales or reliance digital.



Any particular shops in lamington road?


----------



## farlaks (Jul 26, 2013)

My dad wont buy me from lamington. I checked  in reliance digital, arcee, croma but its not there.
Some other place/shop u can suggest?


----------



## Akash Nandi (Jul 27, 2013)

MadDawg said:


> Should i go for the 1 gb 740M or the 2 gb?Do you get like more fps on the 2 gb? I know only a few games use more than 1 gb. So just wanted to check. Will be getting this in 2 to 3 days.



Buy the 1gb one... 64 bit 740m can't use more 512mb from my knowledge.... but people seem to be claiming theres some kind of change in architecture there... given the improvement... i still wouldn't imagine it using a complete gb. 2gb is just marketing gimmik


----------



## rohitshubham (Jul 27, 2013)

MadDawg said:


> Should i go for the 1 gb 740M or the 2 gb?Do you get like more fps on the 2 gb? I know only a few games use more than 1 gb. So just wanted to check. Will be getting this in 2 to 3 days.


nope, don't go for 2 Gb model..... the games which take up more than 1Gb of gpu will not run anyways coz the mobile GPU's are not that powerful.
Assassins creed 3 is taking up little more than 500Mb @ 720p and high details... crysis 3 takes around 760Mb on very high...
moreover you can increase the RAM as one slot is empty in 1Gb model


----------



## MadDawg (Jul 27, 2013)

farlaks said:


> My dad wont buy me from lamington. I checked  in reliance digital, arcee, croma but its not there.
> Some other place/shop u can suggest?



You will get the laptop in the lenovo stores. And do bargain.


----------



## farlaks (Jul 30, 2013)

Tried few stores including a lenovo store, no one has z500. 

Any help sugestn ? Any1 from mumbai?

Any help sugestn ? Any1 from mumbai?


----------



## vinyasmusic (Jul 31, 2013)

Guys I am facing a problem with my Z500 ... My battery is stuck at 59% .. says Connected but not Charging  WTF is wrong with it :!


----------



## rohitshubham (Jul 31, 2013)

^^^try to do a battery gauge reset... it may help


----------



## vinais (Jul 31, 2013)

farlaks said:


> My dad wont buy me from lamington. I checked  in reliance digital, arcee, croma but its not there.
> Some other place/shop u can suggest?



I'd come across one in Croma in the RCITY Mall in Ghatkopar. You might wanna check there.


----------



## vinyasmusic (Jul 31, 2013)

Yeah will do that I guess 

ok .. corrected it .. Suggest me a cooling pad


----------



## farlaks (Aug 1, 2013)

They(croma) have 2gb oldr model..


----------



## savvy (Aug 2, 2013)

Bought this beauty today.... Just awesome...


----------



## rohitshubham (Aug 2, 2013)

savvy said:


> Bought this beauty today.... Just awesome...


welcome to the club mate



vinyasmusic said:


> Yeah will do that I guess
> 
> ok .. corrected it .. Suggest me a cooling pad


Don't buy El cheapo cooling pads... they are not vey effective.....
as for the cooling pad to work best, look for the pad whose fan is directly below the air intake vent of the laptop, so as to provide best efficiency... Look for the ones in the market so that you get demo of the product


----------



## kunalsworld (Aug 2, 2013)

where did u buy from in mumbai and for how much
i also wanna buy 1gb version but my budget is around 41k


----------



## rohitshubham (Aug 2, 2013)

kunalsworld said:


> where did u buy from in mumbai and for how much
> i also wanna buy 1gb version but my budget is around 41k


i never bought from Mumbai... i bought from Patna


----------



## savvy (Aug 3, 2013)

Guys, how to get the Rs 2000 gift voucher ??? Please guide me step by step...

My laptop is only 4 days old and HWMonitor is showing 5% battery wear level... What to do now ???


----------



## Ruben (Aug 4, 2013)

I have facing one problem on my z500...it takes 5-6mins to shut down....
is it because i replaced the graphics driver with latest one????
ne solutions ??


----------



## rohitshubham (Aug 4, 2013)

try to boot into safemode and then shutdown... if it takes less than a minute to shutdown then some process is stalling the shutdown process


----------



## savvy (Aug 5, 2013)

savvy said:


> Guys, how to get the Rs 2000 gift voucher ??? Please guide me step by step...
> 
> My laptop is only 4 days old and HWMonitor is showing 5% battery wear level... What to do now ???



Anyone please reply...


----------



## pratheeshps (Aug 6, 2013)

savvy said:


> Anyone please reply...



5% wear down in Battery is normal & you don't have to worry about it...It may increase slightly & stabilise over time.Give it a month or two...If you get a very low battery Life,then contact the support...


----------



## rohitshubham (Aug 6, 2013)

savvy said:


> Guys, how to get the Rs 2000 gift voucher ??? Please guide me step by step...
> 
> My laptop is only 4 days old and HWMonitor is showing 5% battery wear level... What to do now ???


Regsiter on Redemption Offer  and upload the documents like scanned copy of bill etc.. and fill the details..... after few days roughly 10-15, they will send you a coupon code which can be used...
5% wear is not much... if the wear goes beyond 10%, then go to service center and insist to RMA the battery


----------



## Akash Nandi (Aug 6, 2013)

savvy said:


> Guys, how to get the Rs 2000 gift voucher ??? Please guide me step by step...
> 
> My laptop is only 4 days old and HWMonitor is showing 5% battery wear level... What to do now ???



U should call up Lenovo ASAP and have them replace it! 5% is tooo much for a laptop thats not even 1 week old! my 2.5 yr old thinkpad has a wear level of only 8% !
call asap!


----------



## rohitshubham (Aug 6, 2013)

Akash Nandi said:


> U should call up Lenovo ASAP and have them replace it! 5% is tooo much for a laptop thats not even 1 week old! my 2.5 yr old thinkpad has a wear level of only 8% !
> call asap!


Don't alarm him dude. Yeah, it should be 0% after 4days but every thing does'nt goes as planned , that's why i told him to go to service center if situation deteriorates ... and also check with other software , don't always rely on single one....... and 8% wear after 2.5 year is exceptional generally after 2 years the wear levels are 15-20%(depends on usage)... my 3 year old gateway laptop has a wear level of 38%.


----------



## pratheeshps (Aug 7, 2013)

rohitshubham said:


> Don't alarm him dude. Yeah, it should be 0% after 4days but every thing does'nt goes as planned , that's why i told him to go to service center if situation deteriorates ... and also check with other software , don't always rely on single one....... and 8% wear after 2.5 year is exceptional generally after 2 years the wear levels are 15-20%(depends on usage)... my 3 year old gateway laptop has a wear level of 38%.



My 3-month Sony Vaio has a wear down of 10% while 1.5 year old XPS 15z has 6% wear down.Don't Go Crazy on Specs..You have a lot of Time for visiting Service Centre to replace if the matter gets worse..From my experience,just observe the Battery life for a few weeks,& give the battery few charges & then proceed...


----------



## savvy (Aug 7, 2013)

Okay guys, thank you all for your replies... Hmm, i think i should wait & look a few more days...


----------



## foobarbaz (Aug 7, 2013)

I just ordered this,few hours ago.Has any one of you have this laptop dual booted with Linux ? Apparantely,Lenovo has hardcoded  Z580 to run only Win8 (this is what i heard from others),irrespective of the fact whether you have SecuredBoot turned off,you wouldn't be able to boot off any other Os.


----------



## rohitshubham (Aug 7, 2013)

^^i am not sure.. but first install the distro ... and f it doen't works then go to bios>security and turn off the secureboot mode and also change the BIOS option from UEFI only to UEFI/legacyOS .
YOU can also try custom bootloader like GRUB albeit at your own risk


----------



## foobarbaz (Aug 7, 2013)

rohitshubham said:


> ^^i am not sure.. but first install the distro ... and f it doen't works then go to bios>security and turn off the secureboot mode and also change the BIOS option from UEFI only to UEFI/legacyOS .
> YOU can also try custom bootloader like GRUB albeit at your own risk



Atleast on Z580,all this doesn't seem to work.I am not quite sure,if we have any Z580 or Z500 owners running Linux alongside win8 on these laptops.
Yes,my primary bootloader would indeed be GRuB.Although,chainloading the bootloaders is what i might want to do.


----------



## Mukez32 (Aug 8, 2013)

Researched a lot and was fixed with Z580 , but then came across this Z500 having a better G card.
Anyone here can confirm that the 740 m is that much greater than the 635 m so that it can justify the 5k price difference ?

And people in Blore , where could we get the Z500 at the cheapest?


----------



## debarshi (Aug 9, 2013)

Can anyone help me with an ebay link for the combo audio splitter for this model? I cant seem to find it locally.... And those who have it, are charging over 300....


----------



## rohitshubham (Aug 9, 2013)

foobarbaz said:


> Atleast on Z580,all this doesn't seem to work.I am not quite sure,if we have any Z580 or Z500 owners running Linux alongside win8 on these laptops.
> Yes,my primary bootloader would indeed be GRuB.Although,chainloading the bootloaders is what i might want to do.


Actually i saw on some forums that this solved the problems on Z580...



Mukez32 said:


> Researched a lot and was fixed with Z580 , but then came across this Z500 having a better G card.
> Anyone here can confirm that the 740 m is that much greater than the 635 m so that it can justify the 5k price difference ?
> 
> And people in Blore , where could we get the Z500 at the cheapest?


well, i can assure you that 740m will have a much greater performance than 635m, it has greater performance than even 640m .... but it's not only about GPU but also see the form factor of z500 , i mean its much thiner and portable than 580 although a bit heavier...



debarshi said:


> Can anyone help me with an ebay link for the combo audio splitter for this model? I cant seem to find it locally.... And those who have it, are charging over 300....


here you go
*www.ebay.in/itm/White-3-5mm-Earpho..._203&hash=item20d61e4cff&_uhb=1#ht_1976wt_906
or this
*www.ebay.in/itm/New-3-5mm-Stereo-E...ies&hash=item232dfa636e&_uhb=1#ht_1373wt_1139


----------



## foobarbaz (Aug 9, 2013)

I got this laptop with a broken DVD Tray ,packaging was short of being passable or abysmal.Since i am a owner of HP Pavillio dv 2005ax,i am having second thoughs on if i should cancel my replacement order & get this instead HP Pavilion 15-E015TX Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 1GB Graph) - HP: Flipkart.com

Although i guess the ATI Radeon HD 8750M on this might be inferior to the GT740M,


----------



## TheSpaceDude (Aug 9, 2013)

Hi guys I'm going to buy this laptop from market or flipkart 

I am unable to find gaming reviews for this laptop. (Don't redirect me to notebook.net they  have reviewed the GK107 version)
I want to check the fps for this particular laptop. Can anyone please give the fps on GTA, Crysis 3 and BF3? OR atleast give an idea? Thanks.

Also, in what color is it available in flipkart? Brown right... so how does it look in dark chocolate?


----------



## TheSpaceDude (Aug 9, 2013)

Hey, actually I would like to know the battery also! How does it perform:

In mild usage, light browsing or simple coding or blogging?
In moderate usage like little heavy browsing or watching a movie?
In heavy usage like gaming?

Please answer in hours. Do you find the battery of this laptop to be better than average laptops or just average or below average?
This is my first laptop that's why asking so many questions  Thanks.


----------



## nandu26 (Aug 9, 2013)

How is the display quality?


----------



## farlaks (Aug 9, 2013)

Are you sure it has 8750M?


----------



## foobarbaz (Aug 9, 2013)

The display is satisfactory. You can't really pump up the brightness levels on this laptop.. Unlike my old dv6 laptop. So that means, the screen is not meant for outdoor use. You would actually be staring at yourself because of the glossy screen if you were to use it outside. Nevertheless, build quality is good.


----------



## rohitshubham (Aug 9, 2013)

TheSpaceDude said:


> Hi guys I'm going to buy this laptop from market or flipkart
> 
> I am unable to find gaming reviews for this laptop. (Don't redirect me to notebook.net they  have reviewed the GK107 version)
> I want to check the fps for this particular laptop. Can anyone please give the fps on GTA, Crysis 3 and BF3? OR atleast give an idea? Thanks.
> ...


FPS of atleast 7-8 latest games have been posted on this thread, kindly take the pain of going through them and on most of the games GK208 version has outperformed the FPS GK107 version that has been posted on the notebookcheck
Regarding color , well everyone has his own choice but chocolate color looks just fine to me although i would have liked it more in black.



TheSpaceDude said:


> Hey, actually I would like to know the battery also! How does it perform:
> 
> In mild usage, light browsing or simple coding or blogging?
> In moderate usage like little heavy browsing or watching a movie?
> ...


better than avg. period



foobarbaz said:


> I got this laptop with a broken DVD Tray ,packaging was short of being passable or abysmal.Since i am a owner of HP Pavillio dv 2005ax,i am having second thoughs on if i should cancel my replacement order & get this instead HP Pavilion 15-E015TX Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 1GB Graph) - HP: Flipkart.com
> 
> Although i guess the ATI Radeon HD 8750M on this might be inferior to the GT740M,


It's 8670m not 8750m


----------



## TheSpaceDude (Aug 9, 2013)

Thanks rohitshubham. A new problem I found about this laptop is that it has REPLACEABLE BATTERY?!!  How to coupe up with that!
Like what if the battery goes wrong? Can we replace it??
Also, most of the time I am at home. I don't need to run it on battery then right? SO, mostly, what people do is remove the battery and run the machine on AC. This increases battery's life. But, this is totally not possible in this laptop right?!!


----------



## goutham897 (Aug 9, 2013)

aftr a long specs & review based search i finaly decided to buy lenovo z500 59-380480 wid 1GB nvidia GT740.
surely i'l b playing games. can anyone plz tell me abt its temps during gameplay. does it hv any heating issues.
hwz outdoor display quality, battery back up, does it hv capslock indiicator(yes/not), hardswitch 4r graphic card shifting, hard switch for wifi,is it possible in this model to turn of turbo boost of i5. heard dat lenovo customer care is really disgusting. those who owned it what do you say ?

plz rply me.
thanks in advance


----------



## Mukez32 (Aug 9, 2013)

People in Bangalore , any of you know where we can get Z500 at best price ?


----------



## debarshi (Aug 10, 2013)

I'm getting this Lappy tommorow at 45k...

How many days does it take for the 2k coupon to arrive? And what did you guys use it for?

And tell me, how to install SSD in this lappy..


----------



## rohitshubham (Aug 10, 2013)

TheSpaceDude said:


> Thanks rohitshubham. A new problem I found about this laptop is that it has REPLACEABLE BATTERY?!!  How to coupe up with that!
> Like what if the battery goes wrong? Can we replace it??
> Also, most of the time I am at home. I don't need to run it on battery then right? SO, mostly, what people do is remove the battery and run the machine on AC. This increases battery's life. But, this is totally not possible in this laptop right?!!


yup, its not possible, you have to go to service center to get the battery changed.



goutham897 said:


> aftr a long specs & review based search i finaly decided to buy lenovo z500 59-380480 wid 1GB nvidia GT740.
> surely i'l b playing games. can anyone plz tell me abt its temps during gameplay. does it hv any heating issues.
> hwz outdoor display quality, battery back up, does it hv capslock indiicator(yes/not), hardswitch 4r graphic card shifting, hard switch for wifi,is it possible in this model to turn of turbo boost of i5. heard dat lenovo customer care is really disgusting. those who owned it what do you say ?
> 
> ...


evrery thing has been discussed on the previous pages of this thread, kindly go through them.
outdoor display qualty is not very good,it has a capslock indicator , not a key for switching GPU, you can turn off/on wifi+bluetooth using aeroplane mode key, yes you can disable/enable turbo boost.


----------



## TheSpaceDude (Aug 10, 2013)

GETTING THE LAPTOP TOMORROW!!


----------



## rohitshubham (Aug 10, 2013)

debarshi said:


> I'm getting this Lappy tommorow at 45k...
> 
> How many days does it take for the 2k coupon to arrive? And what did you guys use it for?
> 
> And tell me, how to install SSD in this lappy..


refer to page 41 of this guide to remove HDD and replace SSD
*download.lenovo.com/consumer/mobiles_pub/ideapad_z500p500_hmm_1st_edition_sep_2012_english.pdf
it takes 7-12 days approx


----------



## farlaks (Aug 10, 2013)

tips and tricks for windows 8 ?


----------



## TheSpaceDude (Aug 11, 2013)

Hey anybody knows the FPS for Crysis 3? Please don't post notebookcheck.net FPS. I need FPS from you guys like those who have played the game. Or whose friends have played it in their Z500


----------



## Gtb93 (Aug 11, 2013)

The 740m in this is 64bit width Gk208?


----------



## rohitshubham (Aug 11, 2013)

^^^ yup


----------



## Gtb93 (Aug 11, 2013)

So higher clock speeds employed by nvidia, yet the bandwidth is limiting. 
Is this gamble working?


----------



## TheSpaceDude (Aug 11, 2013)

Don't worry gtb93 It's clocked faster than the GK107. Overall it's pretty much the same, more or less. In some games the GK107 wins, in the rest, the GK208 does. In par with 645M, more or less.

Hey I want to ask you, if you know. I am from Pune too. Where can you find this laptop at a cheap price?


----------



## farlaks (Aug 11, 2013)

rohitshubham said:


> ^^^ yup


i got z500. i cant figure out why office doesnt come preinstalled.. do i need to download the free trial for a month?


----------



## rohitshubham (Aug 11, 2013)

^^dude, i have't seen a single game  which has less FPS than the 128 bit  version , The FPS are almost comparable/higher to the GK 107 version


----------



## debarshi (Aug 12, 2013)

I just got this lappy....... Will post pics soon...... 
Now I need a li'l help.... What are the drivers I should be updating, as most of the drivers from the Lenovo software are from June '13 and is already updated in my lappy. Do I need to check other sites?

And, when I check the Lenovo site/Nvidia driver update check in about menu....I get an output saying there's no update available. But in the Nvidia's official site, an update ins available, prolly 3.20...Should I update that? And can I get webcam gestures to play/pause music and other actions?


----------



## rohitshubham (Aug 12, 2013)

debarshi said:


> I just got this lappy....... Will post pics soon......
> Now I need a li'l help.... What are the drivers I should be updating, as most of the drivers from the Lenovo software are from June '13 and is already updated in my lappy. Do I need to check other sites?
> 
> And, when I check the Lenovo site/Nvidia driver update check in about menu....I get an output saying there's no update available. But in the Nvidia's official site, an update ins available, prolly 3.20...Should I update that? And can I get webcam gestures to play/pause music and other actions?


you could update the BIOS . The latest version is 1.18 , and i guess the lappy came with 1.17 .
And i reccomend not to update the Nvidia drives which are not provided by lenovo


----------



## savvy (Aug 12, 2013)

rohitshubham said:


> Regsiter on Redemption Offer  and upload the documents like scanned copy of bill etc.. and fill the details..... after few days roughly 10-15, they will send you a coupon code which can be used...


Guys i don't know what i am doing wrong but i am really facing difficulties to register my product... they ask for model number & no matter what i enter, it always remain in the same page... what do you enter in the model number ??? Now it is becoming very frustrating...


----------



## rohitshubham (Aug 12, 2013)

Try another computer...


----------



## TheSpaceDude (Aug 12, 2013)

rohitshubham said:


> ^^dude, i have't seen a single game  which has less FPS than the 128 bit  version , The FPS are almost comparable/higher to the GK 107 version



The GK107 might outperform in highest resolution and very demanding games like BF3. Just speculating though.... not really sure 
And the notebookcheck.net FPS are not very reliable, just in case if you are comparing their scores


----------



## rohitshubham (Aug 12, 2013)

^^you know they are the FPS on the laptops they test not specific to the GPU so the FPS varies not only on the GPU but the CPU/Chipset/RAM Timings etc.


----------



## foobarbaz (Aug 12, 2013)

Hey Guys,

I see that my laptop has 6 partitions,2 Recovery,1 EFI,1 OEM partition,1 Primary (LENOVO D Partition) & the actual C partition.

Although,i am not much aware about some of the partitions,can any one explain what exactly is that 1000MB OEM partition? I see that my C drive is 890G,which is ridiculous.Since i expect that i wouldn't really be needing more than 200Gigs for the C Drive,can i shrink it and create new partitions off it?

How do you guys go about this ?


----------



## Gtb93 (Aug 12, 2013)

rohitshubham said:


> ^^you know they are the FPS on the laptops they test not specific to the GPU so the FPS varies not only on the GPU but the CPU/Chipset/RAM Timings etc.



the main issue with the 208 one wasn't seen with regular/medium settings.
When played on high etc, that's when the 107 performed better. Then again, most of notebook check's FPS depends on the laptops they're testing.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 12, 2013)

foobarbaz said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I see that my laptop has 6 partitions,2 Recovery,1 EFI,1 OEM partition,1 Primary (LENOVO D Partition) & the actual C partition.
> 
> ...



100MB partition contains boot sector info, do not touch it.

And yeah, you can shrink and create new partitions from that 890GB. But keep in mind that you will have to create an extended partition, not a primary partition (they can be >4); then after you can create as many as 64 logical partitions inside it. 100GB is enough for C, aside heavy games installations.


----------



## debarshi (Aug 13, 2013)

Just a heads up guys, about the drivers issue.....*DONT* update the Integrated (Intel HD4000) drivers from the Intel's site (i.e. don't use generic drivers) Lenovo uses some kind of modded Display driver which allows them to control the brightness.... If you install the generic drivers, you'll lose the brightness control (mine was at perma 100%), but there is a marginal performance increase 

BTW, the Nvidia drivers from the NVIDIA official site is working fine, and is giving me better framerates, so I guess it works, better than the pre-installed one


----------



## rohitshubham (Aug 13, 2013)

they have reviewed a system with 208 version and according to it, 208 version even outperforms gt 650m on some games @ low settings but at ultra settings it's roughly 26% slow and at high settings it's 10% slower than 650m



debarshi said:


> Just a heads up guys, about the drivers issue.....*DONT* update the Integrated (Intel HD4000) drivers from the Intel's site (i.e. don't use generic drivers) Lenovo uses some kind of modded Display driver which allows them to control the brightness.... If you install the generic drivers, you'll lose the brightness control (mine was at perma 100%), but there is a marginal performance increase
> 
> BTW, the Nvidia drivers from the NVIDIA official site is working fine, and is giving me better framerates, so I guess it works, better than the pre-installed one


Is optimus working fine after installation?? i heard it caused problems with Optimus somewhere. BTW which version did you update to?


----------



## debarshi (Aug 13, 2013)

How can I check for sure whether Optimus is working or not..... Driver version is 320.49

*i.imgur.com/mKY8PI0l.png

Edit: Got it..This prolly is the only indication

*i.imgur.com/L2kHjVD.png


----------



## RON28 (Aug 14, 2013)

Samsung played a very clever game, started manufacturing Samsung NP550P5C-S01IN again with a price of 47K.

Lenovo should lower there price against JBL subwoofers and matte screen of 900p now with 6GB RAM.

now there should atleast be a difference of 5K between Z500 and S01IN


----------



## debarshi (Aug 14, 2013)

Going off-topic : Samsung's is a killer rig at this price (GT 650, really??!! ), except it really heats up like an oven(talking from 1st hand experience) and that the brand is Sammy (no, I have nothing against Samsung laptops but, in general I've had the worst ASS from Samsung, so I tend to stay away from them) ....... 

Only cons I found is that its still providing Windows 7


----------



## rohitshubham (Aug 14, 2013)

RON28 said:


> Samsung played a very clever game, started manufacturing Samsung NP550P5C-S01IN again with a price of 47K.
> 
> Lenovo should lower there price against JBL subwoofers and matte screen of 900p now with 6GB RAM.
> 
> now there should atleast be a difference of 5K between Z500 and S01IN


it's not called playing a clever game, it's called lowering your price coz the product is becoming old and comparable products are available at a much lower price i.e. 53k was not justifiable at that price range, 47k is


----------



## RON28 (Aug 14, 2013)

yeh old... a laptop with Kepler architecture graphic card is old?


----------



## debarshi (Aug 14, 2013)

Has anyone here received the Redemption coupon yet?


----------



## rohitshubham (Aug 15, 2013)

RON28 said:


> yeh old... a laptop with Kepler architecture graphic card is old?



dude, kepler architecture is over an year old . and Yeah i am not saying it's ancient it's just that companies decrease their price only if
a)comparable product is available at a lower price
b)things get old and they get cheaper as better ones replace them.
just deal with it that different companies charges differently just like dell charges 42k , where as hp charges 40k lenovo charges 38k and samsung provides roughly same performance at 35k and still dell sells the most.



debarshi said:


> Has anyone here received the Redemption coupon yet?


yup....


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 15, 2013)

Lenevo should have launched a Core i7 model of this. I would have loved to purchase it and sell my Acer for it. I just love teh looks of this.


----------



## Ruben (Aug 15, 2013)

Any1 thinking of updating their gpu drivers from nvidia site.....DONT Do It.
It results in delayed shutdown.I had to revert back to the original drivers that came preinstalled 
to fix the issue.


----------



## TheSpaceDude (Aug 15, 2013)

Thanks a lot guys! With your insights, I finally bought this beast today!    You all can expect a full fledged review from me within 3 days


----------



## debarshi (Aug 15, 2013)

Wait.... I also installed the nVidia drivers, but everything's running well, shutdown time is normal too...

Are you sure no other software/app is causing this?

Just received the redemption voucher but my ADP confirmation has not come yet....

BTW Metro Last Light is running smooth in the highest settings (Advanced Physx enabled) and so is Dead Island Riptide....I don't have the exact fps yet.


----------



## babzz47 (Aug 18, 2013)

guys will be buying this laptop from dubai any suggestions ??


----------



## Ruben (Aug 18, 2013)

Ya no other app is causing it.as soon as i uninstalled the drivers it rolled back to the preinstalled verion 311.and the shutdown time became normal again.


----------



## xsreality (Aug 21, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Thinking of buying the Z500 as my budget is around 40k. Any alternatives I should look up before finalizing this?


----------



## GDSKJ (Aug 22, 2013)

xsreality said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Thinking of buying the Z500 as my budget is around 40k. Any alternatives I should look up before finalizing this?



Just like you I'm also planning to get a new laptop this Diwali  You all can suggest me some good ones till Rs. 45000  Is it good to get the Sony Fit 15E with i5 3337U and Gt 740M? Or I should get the dell laptop with i5 3210m and Gt 640M? Please tell me what should I do?


----------



## TheSpaceDude (Aug 23, 2013)

GDSKJ said:


> Just like you I'm also planning to get a new laptop this Diwali  You all can suggest me some good ones till Rs. 45000  Is it good to get the Sony Fit 15E with i5 3337U and Gt 740M? Or I should get the dell laptop with i5 3210m and Gt 640M? Please tell me what should I do?



Go for Sony if you want better looks (comparatively), slightly better battery(around 40mins but it depends on what you're doing) and slightly better performance in gaming.
Go for Dell if you want significantly faster CPU (not that gaming will improve by a lot infact it might decrease by a slight margin), cooler CPU and GPU (both will run cooler in Dell)

Go for Z500 if you want the best of both. 



xsreality said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Thinking of buying the Z500 as my budget is around 40k. Any alternatives I should look up before finalizing this?



I was confused between Z500 and Sony VIAO Fit because Sony looked quite awesome. It kindof depends on what you want. And BTW Z500 has better battery backup than Sony's ULV processor series.


----------



## babzz47 (Aug 28, 2013)

is any bodys mouse pad acting a bit weird , in the z500 ?? . it was fine when i got it but today morning it was a bit different .


----------



## rohitshubham (Aug 28, 2013)

^^not a problem till now... the synaptics drivers are working fine


----------



## Bencollins (Aug 30, 2013)

hi guys, my friend is thinking about buying ideapad Z500. does this laptop feature backlit keyboard? already checked the first few pages and found it lacks backlit kb. but many sites and reviewers have mentioned that it features a backlit kb.


----------



## debarshi (Sep 2, 2013)

rohitshubham said:


> ^^not a problem till now... the synaptics drivers are working fine



Isn't it ElanTech?



Bencollins said:


> hi guys, my friend is thinking about buying ideapad Z500. does this laptop feature backlit keyboard? already checked the first few pages and found it lacks backlit kb. but many sites and reviewers have mentioned that it features a backlit kb.



The model shipped to India doesn't have back-lit keyboard, confirmed.


----------



## rohitshubham (Sep 3, 2013)

debarshi said:


> Isn't it ElanTech?


Nope, it's synaptics.


----------



## UnknownPrince.786 (Sep 3, 2013)

It is better than Lenovo Z500
Samsung NP370R5E-S05IN


It is also budget Gaming laptop
Can any one tell me its price in stores in New Dehli


----------



## rohitshubham (Sep 3, 2013)

UnknownPrince.786 said:


> It is better than Lenovo Z500
> Samsung NP370R5E-S05IN
> 
> 
> ...


sammy has no optical drive and 8750m is somewhat slower than 740m . but np370 is  lighter so, if you want to game then z500 tops it.


----------



## UnknownPrince.786 (Sep 9, 2013)

rohitshubham said:


> sammy has no optical drive and 8750m is somewhat slower than 740m . but np370 is  lighter so, if you want to game then z500 tops it.



Personally i did not like the design of Lenovo z500. I know HD 8750m is bit slower then but it can Run all the Games like Crysis 3 and Metro last light at Medium settings


----------



## prithvikg (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi All,

I'm having a problem and hope someone can help me out. i bought my z500 two weeks back. (ci5 + 6gb + nvidia 740m 2gb + 1tb HDD). 
I did a clean install of windows 8 on the lappie to get rid of al the bloatware. but i didn't get rid of all the recovery partitions. Everything went fine. also i installed all the drivers that came on the drivers partition of the HDD. (The hdd had a lenovo partition on it which had all the drivers.) All ok. and when i clicked on open nvidia control panel it opened up. But after a few days when i noticed that when i cliked on the nvidia panel i am getting the message "you are currently not using a display attached to  (an nvidia gpu" and if i look at the device manager it is showing as that the device reported an error and has stopped working. (code 43)

i tried everything including re installing the drivers. but no luck. i also used the lenovo one key recovery button on the side of the laptop and recovered the laptop to the initial state that it came in (with all the bloatware) and it is now showing the same problem. 

Help please!!

P.S i've tried installing the drivers (both from what i got on lappie and from the lenovo site which seem to be the same versions actually but no luck. also tried uninstalling device and reinstalling but again no luck.)


----------



## GDSKJ (Sep 12, 2013)

prithvikg said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm having a problem and hope someone can help me out. i bought my z500 two weeks back. (ci5 + 6gb + nvidia 740m 2gb + 1tb HDD).
> I did a clean install of windows 8 on the lappie to get rid of al the bloatware. but i didn't get rid of all the recovery partitions. Everything went fine. also i installed all the drivers that came on the drivers partition of the HDD. (The hdd had a lenovo partition on it which had all the drivers.) All ok. and when i clicked on open nvidia control panel it opened up. But after a few days when i noticed that when i cliked on the nvidia panel i am getting the message "you are currently not using a display attached to  (an nvidia gpu" and if i look at the device manager it is showing as that the device reported an error and has stopped working. (code 43)
> ...



I think the Nvidia GPU has ruptured or got damaged. The lappy must be in warranty, so I advice you to take it to Lenovo care and get your query sorted out. I don't think there is any other problem as you have already tried many ways. I hope this solves your query


----------



## rohitshubham (Sep 13, 2013)

Has anyone installed dual boot linux distro(preferably ubuntu) on z500??


----------



## debarshi (Sep 14, 2013)

I saw the dealer installing Mint on his system....... He didn't fill me in on the details. But he told me not to change partitions (to keep recovery intact), preferably install Ubuntu within Windows using WUBI, or you need to change boot settings in BIOS.... That's what he told me.... And yeah, the Nvidia gfx card is causing some problems, as he mentioned. *sigh*


----------



## rohitshubham (Sep 14, 2013)

debarshi said:


> I saw the dealer installing Mint on his system....... He didn't fill me in on the details. But he told me not to change partitions (to keep recovery intact), preferably install Ubuntu within Windows using WUBI, or you need to change boot settings in BIOS.... That's what he told me.... And yeah, the Nvidia gfx card is causing some problems, as he mentioned. *sigh*


i was thinking more on the lines of using grub, after disablng secureboot and fast boot... but i will wait till driver issues are sorted


----------



## UnknownPrince.786 (Sep 22, 2013)

I want to buy Lenovo z500 with 1 GB Graphic Ram.Will it perform same like 2 GB . And game which use high VRam start using System Ram


----------



## anaklusmos (Sep 23, 2013)

UnknownPrince.786 said:


> I want to buy Lenovo z500 with 1 GB Graphic Ram.Will it perform same like 2 GB . And game which use high VRam start using System Ram



yes it will perform EXACTLY the same as a 1 gb one. Even my DESKTOP Radeon 6970 hit its max VRAM (2 GB) usage with Crysis 3 and that was when i was playing on 2 monitors (at 2560 x 1440).


----------



## goutham897 (Sep 25, 2013)

detials on flipkart shows that lenovo z500 wid 2GB graph and 6gb ram as gaming lappy and dat wid 1GB & 4gb ram as entertainment. Is it true dat a 1GB brings dat much difference in gamin?. Does it mean dat earlier one( 2gb variant) handles heat fairly good compared to the other varaitn(1GB)? Also the price differnce between thm iz Rs-5000. Is it worth to go for 2gbgraph +6gb ram variant paying xtra 5000 rs. (Thanks in advance guys 4r running this thread!!!! )


----------



## rohitshubham (Sep 25, 2013)

goutham897 said:


> detials on flipkart shows that lenovo z500 wid 2GB graph and 6gb ram as gaming lappy and dat wid 1GB & 4gb ram as entertainment. Is it true dat a 1GB brings dat much difference in gamin?. Does it mean dat earlier one( 2gb variant) handles heat fairly good compared to the other varaitn(1GB)? Also the price differnce between thm iz Rs-5000. Is it worth to go for 2gbgraph +6gb ram variant paying xtra 5000 rs. (Thanks in advance guys 4r running this thread!!!! )


well  won't recommend going for 2Gb variant coz you wont get any performance gain due to GPU. You can spend Rs. 2.5k more and upgrade to 8 Gb ram.


----------



## debarshi (Sep 25, 2013)

Has anyone in this forum installed an SSD on the Z500?


----------



## anaklusmos (Sep 26, 2013)

as i already mentioned in #277 , there will be NIL ( ZERO ) fps gain when switching from 1gb to 2gb version.
Also the hardware is EXACTLY the same, so heat generation , dissipation, etc again will be same.
as rohitshubham said, its better to go for the cheaper model and upgrade the RAM later if u feel u need it.


----------



## rohitshubham (Sep 26, 2013)

debarshi said:


> Has anyone in this forum installed an SSD on the Z500?


not that i know of ... but i remeber someone asking this earlier on this thread and i think i had given him how to do this by replacing either the current HDD or optical drive .


----------



## savvy (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello guys, i have uploaded the picture of serial no. printed on the back of my laptop in the DoGear and ADP offers registration page. Now i think i have made a mistake because they are asking for serial no. printed on laptop box instead, i think. What did you upload for serial no. ??? And if have uploaded the wrong document, what to do now ?? I have also sent a mail to the support centre but i don't think they will reply me fast and i am afraid that i may not get the offer and the voucher... 
P.S. : My laptop box is at some distant place also. So getting it will be difficult.


----------



## UnknownPrince.786 (Sep 26, 2013)

goutham897 said:


> detials on flipkart shows that lenovo z500 wid 2GB graph and 6gb ram as gaming lappy and dat wid 1GB & 4gb ram as entertainment. Is it true dat a 1GB brings dat much difference in gamin?. Does it mean dat earlier one( 2gb variant) handles heat fairly good compared to the other varaitn(1GB)? Also the price differnce between thm iz Rs-5000. Is it worth to go for 2gbgraph +6gb ram variant paying xtra 5000 rs. (Thanks in advance guys 4r running this thread!!!! )



Atlast i have found 1 GB 740m it has same specification as 2 GB instead it has Bradwidth: 16.0 GB/s whereas 2 GB has Brandwith:14.4 GB/s Great


----------



## rohitshubham (Sep 26, 2013)

savvy said:


> Hello guys, i have uploaded the picture of serial no. printed on the back of my laptop in the DoGear and ADP offers registration page. Now i think i have made a mistake because they are asking for serial no. printed on laptop box instead, i think. What did you upload for serial no. ??? And if have uploaded the wrong document, what to do now ?? I have also sent a mail to the support centre but i don't think they will reply me fast and i am afraid that i may not get the offer and the voucher...
> P.S. : My laptop box is at some distant place also. So getting it will be difficult.


IMO, they will surely reply to you in your mail id so keep checking for that , meanwhile try to manage the photograph of laptop's box in case they ask for it.


----------



## savvy (Sep 27, 2013)

Hoping for that.. I have already got the proper pictures... I have tried sending them on my behalf, but only automated response came with ticket ID...


----------



## rohitshubham (Sep 27, 2013)

UnknownPrince.786 said:


> Atlast i have found 1 GB 740m it has same specification as 2 GB instead it has Bradwidth: 16.0 GB/s whereas 2 GB has Brandwith:14.4 GB/s Great View attachment 12268


Have you upgraded your GPU drivers??


----------



## UnknownPrince.786 (Oct 2, 2013)

@rohitshubham   
                        Which laptop you have ?


----------



## suarezian (Oct 7, 2013)

I have 2 questions:
1) I'm planning to buy the z500 with 6gb ram and 2gb gt 740m. Can i play games like gta 4, mw3, gta 5(if it releases) and other games on med or high settings? Also, can i play train simulator (please don't tease me ) on high settings?

2)is the 650m better than 740m? If it is, then should i consider other laptops under 55k?


----------



## suarezian (Oct 7, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> Lenevo should have launched a Core i7 model of this. I would have loved to purchase it and sell my Acer for it. I just love teh looks of this.



There is an i7 model of this laptop


----------



## suarezian (Oct 7, 2013)

rohitshubham said:


> nope, don't go for 2 Gb model..... the games which take up more than 1Gb of gpu will not run anyways coz the mobile GPU's are not that powerful.
> Assassins creed 3 is taking up little more than 500Mb @ 720p and high details... crysis 3 takes around 760Mb on very high...
> moreover you can increase the RAM as one slot is empty in 1Gb model



How can we increase the RAM? We need to go to lenovo  service center to do it? I'm asking this because if we remove the back cover, it might void the warranty


----------



## zmarydr (Oct 8, 2013)

Heyy anybody heard of the new Lenovo Z510 laptop.....Hv any idea when wil it be available for purchase??..........


----------



## suarezian (Oct 8, 2013)

zmarydr said:


> Heyy anybody heard of the new Lenovo Z510 laptop.....Hv any idea when wil it be available for purchase??..........



I just called up the lenovo  customer service and they said the laptop hasn't launched in India yet and they don't know when it will launch in India.


----------



## UnknownPrince.786 (Oct 9, 2013)

suarezian said:


> I have 2 questions:
> 1) I'm planning to buy the z500 with 6gb ram and 2gb gt 740m. Can i play games like gta 4, mw3, gta 5(if it releases) and other games on med or high settings? Also, can i play train simulator (please don't tease me ) on high settings?
> 
> 2)is the 650m better than 740m? If it is, then should i consider other laptops under 55k?




Its better to buy Dell Inspiron 15 from ebay
Dell Inspiron 3537 Core i7 4th Gen Laptop, 8GB Ram, 1TB HDD, 2GB Graph, 15.6"HD | eBay

Its CPU Boost is 3.0 Ghz and its GPU AMD Radeon HD 8850M 2 GB GDDR5 is competing with Nvidia GeForece GT 750M and GTX 660M
Better to buy feature full Laptop


----------



## savvy (Oct 9, 2013)

Hello guys, i have ordered for *"Do Shield 2 years extended warranty"* today with the e-voucher. I have given a different zip code from my address in the shipping address because they don't deliver in my area. Now my question is will that be a problem ?? I mean *do they ship anything in the address ???*


----------



## powerstarprince (Oct 9, 2013)

For how much can i buy this laptop in bangalore with 1gb graphics? I want one of the cheaper quotes.


----------



## rohitshubham (Oct 9, 2013)

savvy said:


> Hello guys, i have ordered for *"Do Shield 2 years extended warranty"* today with the e-voucher. I have given a different zip code from my address in the shipping address because they don't deliver in my area. Now my question is will that be a problem ?? I mean *do they ship anything in the address ???*


nope, they dont'.
they will just inform yo through e mail that your warranty has been extended.


----------



## savvy (Oct 9, 2013)

So i guess i need not worry about the address then.... Right ???


----------



## gamefreak4770k (Oct 10, 2013)

To all z500 users

how long will its battery life will stay i.e. When will the battery get weak that it won't be able to recharge itself anymore??

when its battery is useless will Lenovo or Lenovo guys can change the battery since the battery can't be replaced by users??


----------



## rohitshubham (Oct 12, 2013)

^^ yes, they will change the battery and the battery life depends on the amount of work you do and how you handle the battery.


----------



## gamefreak4770k (Oct 12, 2013)

Well thanks. That's a relief.


----------



## ratnadeep007gamer (Oct 15, 2013)

I bought new Lenovo Z500 with GT740M 2GB. I installed games all worked fine but BF3 only sound is coming no graphics  is displaying. But after pressing start button on keyboard and again switching to again graphics is played but mouse is not working no clicks is working plus while in game no cross hair is not displaying. No in-game text is displaying. I updated the graphics driver also but same is happening. Without updating driver all games are working correctly and no difference after updating. Please help....


----------



## savvy (Oct 15, 2013)

The only option i found is playing in window mode... try to stretch the window as much as you can...


----------



## farlaks (Oct 15, 2013)

my touchpad skin/lamination which gives it matte finish is peeling off making it difficult to use, is there someone else facing the same problem? what should i do?


----------



## ratnadeep007gamer (Oct 15, 2013)

savvy said:


> The only option i found is playing in window mode... try to stretch the window as much as you can...


Is there any problem in system or in game?


----------



## SunE (Oct 15, 2013)

farlaks said:


> my touchpad skin/lamination which gives it matte finish is peeling off making it difficult to use, is there someone else facing the same problem? what should i do?



Even I'm having the same problem


----------



## sankalp15apr (Oct 15, 2013)

How much battery backup are u getting guys..??
I am planning to buy this one too..but a bit confused ..


----------



## rohitshubham (Oct 15, 2013)

SunE said:


> Even I'm having the same problem


i can only give you one mantra of this problem ... just resist your urges to peel off the lamination  ,there is a small spot in the lower right hand side of my touchpad and i am resisting the urges to prick it .
BTW are you having difficulty in operating the touchpad??



ratnadeep007gamer said:


> I bought new Lenovo Z500 with GT740M 2GB. I installed games all worked fine but BF3 only sound is coming no graphics  is displaying. But after pressing start button on keyboard and again switching to again graphics is played but mouse is not working no clicks is working plus while in game no cross hair is not displaying. No in-game text is displaying. I updated the graphics driver also but same is happening. Without updating driver all games are working correctly and no difference after updating. Please help....


i am pretty sure you are using pirated version of the game. it some kind of bug that has come up with the crack.


----------



## SunE (Oct 15, 2013)

Well even I had just a small hole at first but I couldn't resist peeling it off and now I have a big hole  But I did it out of curiosity, thinking that just peeling it away wouldn't hurt.

I'm not having much problems since I try to avoid that part. However that part does feel very frictional and hard to use. So if anyone else is having the same problem, DO NOT PEEL IT OFF!


----------



## ratnadeep007gamer (Oct 15, 2013)

For all who cannot run Battlefield 3 in this laptop...
U can try this:
1) Create a text file inside your BF3 directory user.txt and type RenderDevice.Dx11Enable off 
2) Close it 
3) Rename it to user.cfg
I don't know it will work or not please rply it worked or not I will also see...


----------



## farlaks (Oct 16, 2013)

Well in my case it came off on its own, looks ugly and making it dificult to use.


----------



## debarshi (Oct 16, 2013)

farlaks said:


> Well in my case it came off on its own, looks ugly and making it dificult to use.



It was the same with my case too. It peeled off on its own.... without me scratching it.... I use a mouse now, as much as possible, but it looks ugly.... Do you think its covered under warranty?


By the way guys, do you know about any warranty extension of this laptop which is not a part of the DO-Gear offer?


----------



## savvy (Oct 16, 2013)

I am not sure what exactly the problem is in BF3...  Just want to mention two facts that i came to know from the web and personal experience : 
1. The same file had run with no problem while it showed problems in other.... I think it has no relation with laptop/gpu manufacturer as i have seen both the results with different makes.... 
2. Original buyers also faced the same problem... though i don't know if their problem was solved in later updates...

@rohitsubham : Have you tried BF3 in this lappy ??

Didn't face any issue with touchpad till now...


----------



## debarshi (Oct 16, 2013)

I played BF3 in this lappy, and it ran perfect, I downloaded it from Origin though....


----------



## farlaks (Oct 16, 2013)

debarshi said:


> It was the same with my case too. It peeled off on its own.... without me scratching it.... I use a mouse now, as much as possible, but it looks ugly.... Do you think its covered under warranty?
> 
> 
> By the way guys, do you know about any warranty extension of this laptop which is not a part of the DO-Gear offer?



I hope it is covered under warranty.


----------



## anaklusmos (Oct 16, 2013)

people who are having issues with BF3, the easiest solution i know of  is running the game in windowed mode but at your default resolution with no borders. Will not give the same performance as fullscreen, but the missing video/crosshair/misplaced HUD elements etc will not occur.


----------



## rohitshubham (Oct 16, 2013)

debarshi said:


> It was the same with my case too. It peeled off on its own.... without me scratching it.... I use a mouse now, as much as possible, but it looks ugly.... Do you think its covered under warranty?
> 
> 
> By the way guys, do you know about any warranty extension of this laptop which is not a part of the DO-Gear offer?


yup , but it's costly though ETECHIES.


----------



## sbnaul (Oct 16, 2013)

Hey guys even i got a Z500


----------



## farlaks (Oct 19, 2013)

debarshi said:


> It was the same with my case too. It peeled off on its own.... without me scratching it.... I use a mouse now, as much as possible, but it looks ugly.... Do you think its covered under warranty?



well it is under warranty, they changed mine, the entire frame and i lost my stickers  However i suggest you to use it the way it is.


----------



## dexty (Oct 19, 2013)

i'm in a dilemma , which one should i buy

Lenovo Essential G400s (59-383645)
or
lenovo z500 59-380463

or
can anyone suggest me a laptop around 50k in lenovo or dell for gaming


----------



## mgavahyk (Oct 19, 2013)

why GT 645 M is better than GT 740 M  in games benchmark?!

GT740 M
NVIDIA GeForce GT 740M - NotebookCheck.net Tech

GT645 M 
NVIDIA GeForce GT 645M - NotebookCheck.net Tech

can i  TRUST to notebookcheck ?!


----------



## sam383131 (Oct 19, 2013)

farlaks said:


> well it is under warranty, they changed mine, the entire frame and i lost my stickers  However i suggest you to use it the way it is.



I'm facing the same issue, how much time did they take to repair it?
n why don't you suggest sending it fr repair? for the stickers?


----------



## farlaks (Oct 20, 2013)

sam383131 said:


> I'm facing the same issue, how much time did they take to repair it?
> n why don't you suggest sending it fr repair? for the stickers?


if its working without much issues using it is a better option rather than geting ur new machine open up. And I suggested so because it's not even a day and the problem is back on the new touchpad. 
It was an on site repair and took a little more than two hours.


----------



## vivek1739 (Oct 20, 2013)

www.flipkart.com/dell-inspiron-15r-...id=COMDPZNHVJ8QSKUJ&otracker=browse&pageNum=2

Dell inspiron 15r..its coming soon
 i5 4th gen
Amd 8850 DDR5 2gb
And this GPU is almost 3 times as powerful than Gt 740m. ie 96 Gtexels vs 33 Gtexels
Eagrly waiting 4 it..


----------



## dexty (Oct 21, 2013)

after going thru this thread i hav boiled down my options to z500-341235 or z500 380463 . one has 645m and another 740m, both of them comes right into my budget. plz anyone tell me which to go for. and also tell me if thr is any other gaming laptop in the same price range


----------



## debarshi (Oct 22, 2013)

^By all means go for 740m.... Why on earth would you want an older model?

And for all those who updated to Windows 8.1, is the Dolby profile selector working?


----------



## ratnadeep007gamer (Oct 31, 2013)

had any one played battlefield 4 on this laptop.... or better if it run on high settings


----------



## goutham897 (Nov 2, 2013)

which cooling pad is best with lenovo z500 from gaming point  ???
thanks in advance guys


----------



## vivek1739 (Nov 3, 2013)

Budget??


----------



## farlaks (Nov 4, 2013)

energy management app is not present on my laptop, any help?


----------



## vivek1739 (Nov 4, 2013)

Win 7 or 8??


----------



## AbhMkh (Nov 7, 2013)

Hey Guys,

I am considering the Core I7 version of this laptop.I have a few questions though, which the actual owners of this laptop would be able to answer.

1. I have heard rumors that the Core I7 version of Z500 comes with a GT 750M card, is this true, does anybody here have that model ? 


2. What is the memory/bus config and core architecture of the more commonly available GT 740M ?. 

Previous posts in this thread mention it to be GK 208 cores along with a DDR3 config on a 64 bit bus, Is the same true for the core I7 version of this laptop ?

*QUOTE FROM NOTEBOOKCHECK

"The gaming performance of the GeForce GT 740M depends on the used chip. Our benchmarks with a GK107 version show a performance just 10 percent below the GT 650M. Current games (as of 2013) can thus be played in medium to high settings. In older titles, there are also reserves for additional quality features like AA and AF. The GK208 version, however, performs significantly worse and is sometimes even below the GT 640M. Still, the performance depends on the core clock and the GPU "*

How is the performance of this card while playing the latest games(Metro LL, COH 2, Crysis 3, BF 4 , COD Ghosts etc) ????


I expect the I7 3632QM/740M to perform better than the I5 3230M/740M, but the performance is comparable because both use the same card.

Some solid FPS numbers on games would be great. 

And I am getting 2 more configs in this price range(60-65K) 

Samsung NP550-S05In : Core I7 3630QM/GT 650M

Dell Inspiron 15R :  Core I7-4500U/ Amd Radeon 8850M


Which one would be the best gaming config acc to you guys ?

Thanks In Advance,
Abhijit


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 7, 2013)

^^NVIDIA GeForce GT 740M - NotebookCheck.net Tech


----------



## rohitshubham (Nov 7, 2013)

AbhMkh said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I am considering the Core I7 version of this laptop.I have a few questions though, which the actual owners of this laptop would be able to answer.
> 
> ...


first of all z500 is in 45k range(740m one; not sure if z500 with 750m exists) and you can't just compare a z500 with s05in coz s05in will win hands down; inspiron has a ULV proccy and it will surely bottleneck 8850m, so don't expect great performance from it.
now coming to the architecture debate, the GK107 version indeed does perform better than GK208 version but mostly @ high settings... till medium settings the performance is almost same. Also 





> *"The gaming performance of the GeForce GT 740M depends on the used chip. Our benchmarks with a GK107 version show a performance just 10 percent below the GT 650M. Current games (as of 2013) can thus be played in medium to high settings. In older titles, there are also reserves for additional quality features like AA and AF. The GK208 version, however, performs significantly worse and is sometimes even below the GT 640M. Still, the performance depends on the core clock and the GPU " *


notebookcheck fails to mention few games where GK208 version outperforms it older counterpart.


----------



## ratnadeep007gamer (Nov 9, 2013)

Is anyone able to play Battlefield 4 in this laptop??? I installed the game. Then when I started the game it asked for 32-bit or 64-bit first I ran the game on 32-bit started but on my integrated graphics and when I started 64-bit edition it crashed when I changed the GPU for 32-bit same thing happened as in 64-bit. Now what to do to play the game and is there any fix available please post it.


----------



## rohitshubham (Nov 9, 2013)

^^^do you get any error??
see if you have your problem listed here : Battlefield 4 PC Crashes, Multiplayer Issues, Low Performance, Freezes and other Fixes - Guide4GameS


----------



## ratnadeep007gamer (Nov 9, 2013)

No error it just crashes when i start the game on nvidia graphics even startup video is also not displaying....


----------



## rohitshubham (Nov 10, 2013)

ratnadeep007gamer said:


> No error it just crashes when i start the game on nvidia graphics even startup video is also not displaying....


update the drivers of GPU.


----------



## ratnadeep007gamer (Nov 11, 2013)

rohitshubham said:


> update the drivers of GPU.



Game running dude
Thanx


----------



## ratnadeep007gamer (Dec 3, 2013)

I had a problem with my laptop that the fan sounds while playing games. This might not be problem as i can't understand why due to this reason this is problem form me. And next is how much i need to pay to change laptop key if it is under warranty?


----------



## rohitshubham (Dec 3, 2013)

^^^ sorry, i don't get it...fan sound??


----------



## ratnadeep007gamer (Dec 5, 2013)

srry i was unable elaborate fan was running more faster than previously while playing game... can dust removal software with lenovo will able to solve this problem


----------



## rohitshubham (Dec 6, 2013)

ratnadeep007gamer said:


> srry i was unable elaborate fan was running more faster than previously while playing game... can dust removal software with lenovo will able to solve this problem


use well ventilated area under the laptop and don't play on mattress or bed ..... you can use the dust removal software and see if it helps.
P.S.= i use some large book to keep my area under laptop and fan vent clear of any obstruction during gaming. these are major factor for over RPM of fans due to higher heating ...


----------



## ratnadeep007gamer (Dec 6, 2013)

I do the same but even after it increases and is this normal??


----------



## rohitshubham (Dec 7, 2013)

ratnadeep007gamer said:


> I do the same but even after it increases and is this normal??


if the fan goes back to silent then i feel it's okay...


----------



## ratnadeep007gamer (Dec 7, 2013)

yaap it goes normal again... thnx for help


----------



## thinkdigit123 (Dec 13, 2013)

rohitshubham said:


> P.S.= i use some large book to keep my area under laptop and fan vent clear of any obstruction during gaming. these are major factor for over RPM of fans due to higher heating ...



Absolutely right!! You dont need any cooler whatsoever. I game for 5 to 6 hours (BF4, COD-G, Rivals, SC-Blacklist) at a stretch with just an elevated platform, a thick book to be precise. Ensure that the laptop vents at the bottom and the sides are not obstructed. And not to mention, the Z500 is one super cool chick.  



ratnadeep007gamer said:


> I bought new Lenovo Z500 with GT740M 2GB. I installed games all worked fine but BF3 only sound is coming no graphics  is displaying. But after pressing start button on keyboard and again switching to again graphics is played but mouse is not working no clicks is working plus while in game no cross hair is not displaying. No in-game text is displaying. I updated the graphics driver also but same is happening. Without updating driver all games are working correctly and no difference after updating. Please help....



Its just a stupid bug in BF3.
solution: Right click on the desktop shortcut of BF3. Go to "Shortcut" tab. Click on the "target" field. At the end of the target, append this... '* -noborder -width 1366 height 768*' without the quotes. This worked for me. 
source: *www.tomshardware.com/forum/120954-13-fullscreen-mouse-problem-battlefield


----------



## vivek1739 (Dec 14, 2013)

www.thedostore.com/ideapad-z510-dark-chocolate-59-387061.html


----------



## gautam_07 (Dec 27, 2013)

So is the Lenovo Z500 best laptop at this range? can any1 tell me which card version does sony vaio f15213 have? it also has the 740m !


----------



## hybridic (Jan 3, 2014)

Does the new z510 also comes with 740m 64-bit ??

i am afraid to buy 64-bit version . please tell me if anyone knows .


----------



## Sukhvinder789 (Jan 4, 2014)

^ I am having the same doubt, so any owners can confirm if the new z510 has 64 bit/ 128 bit gt740m...


----------



## rohitshubham (Jan 4, 2014)

Sukhvinder789 said:


> ^ I am having the same doubt, so any owners can confirm if the new z510 has 64 bit/ 128 bit gt740m...





hybridic said:


> Does the new z510 also comes with 740m 64-bit ??
> 
> i am afraid to buy 64-bit version . please tell me if anyone knows .


Z510 has 64 bit 740m


----------



## Sukhvinder789 (Jan 5, 2014)

Is the z510 worth over the z500??
I m getting the z500 at 5k cheaper than the new z510.. Which one should i go for? Both being the 1GB graphic model..
And what are the main differences between both of them.


----------



## vivek1739 (Jan 5, 2014)

If going for 1gb model..go for z500 or even take a look on hp no12tx at the same price..


----------



## Sukhvinder789 (Jan 5, 2014)

But the z510 has jbl speakers and also anti glare display and better battery backup so do u think its worth the additional money ? 
They are charging 54k for 1GB model.. 
Please reply fast as i have to buy tomorrow..


----------



## rohitshubham (Jan 6, 2014)

Sukhvinder789 said:


> But the z510 has jbl speakers and also anti glare display and better battery backup so do u think its worth the additional money ?
> They are charging 54k for 1GB model..
> Please reply fast as i have to buy tomorrow..


some variants of z510 comes with a FHD display... do check it out..


----------



## Sukhvinder789 (Jan 6, 2014)

rohitshubham said:


> some variants of z510 comes with a FHD display... do check it out..



I dont think z510 with fhd exists in india. Can u specify the model no.?


----------



## rohitshubham (Jan 6, 2014)

_z510-59393217_​


----------



## Sukhvinder789 (Jan 7, 2014)

rohitshubham said:


> _z510-59393217_​



this model is not available in india..


----------



## rachit (Jan 16, 2014)

Guys can we play games while connecting it to ac source ? Should i use gaming cooler


----------



## Aakarshan (Feb 2, 2014)

Can anyone pls tell what are the fps on GTA 4, Crysis 3 and BF4 while playing on this laptop? OR atleast give an idea? Thanks.I didn't find any Fps details of these games on this thread.


----------



## vivek1739 (Feb 3, 2014)

Finally Bought a z510 !!


----------



## rohitshubham (Feb 3, 2014)

vivek1739 said:


> Finally Bought a z510 !!


post a review !!!!


----------



## Aakarshan (Feb 3, 2014)

rohitshubham said:


> post a review !!!!


Sir can u pls help me with my query here : *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/laptops-netbooks/181174-need-laptop-45-000-rs.html thanks


----------



## vivek1739 (Feb 4, 2014)

View attachment 13478View attachment 13479View attachment 13480View attachment 13481


----------



## vivek1739 (Feb 4, 2014)

View attachment 13482


----------



## vivek1739 (Feb 4, 2014)

Z510 59-387061
Same case as that of z500.
Anti glare display reflects least but does not have good viewing angles.
JBL speakers are good but does not make any big difference than from z500.
i5 4200m is same powerful to i5 3230m.
only 4 GB RAM on purchase..can be extended to 16 GB.
Rest everything is common to z500.


----------



## seamon (Feb 4, 2014)

mind checking the ASIC quality using GPU-Z?

right click on top bar(which contains close button) and select read ASIC quality in GPU-Z window.


----------



## vivek1739 (Feb 4, 2014)

It said ASIC quality not supported by card.


----------



## rohitshubham (Feb 5, 2014)

vivek1739 said:


> It said ASIC quality not supported by card.


if it has exactly same 740m as of z500 then it should be 87.2%


----------



## seamon (Feb 5, 2014)

rohitshubham said:


> if it has exactly same 740m as of z500 then it should be 87.2%


Impossibru. Every Gpu in the world has a different asic no. Even two gpus of two diff laptops of the same make and model will have different asic no. My one gt650m has 80.6, other one has 75.6


----------



## Aakarshan (Feb 5, 2014)

vivek1739 said:


> Z510 59-387061
> Same case as that of z500.
> Anti glare display reflects least but does not have good viewing angles.
> JBL speakers are good but does not make any big difference than from z500.
> ...


I5 4200U is less powerful to i5 3230M



vivek1739 said:


> Finally Bought a z510 !!


Pls Run BF4 and CRYSIS 3 on it and give a benchmark pls.


----------



## rohitshubham (Mar 2, 2014)

hey... guys can you post your battery wear level??
Mine is showing 100% but it works for 3-4hrs easily with wlan and 30% brightness when fully charged so have reasons to believe it's not true...


----------



## seamon (Mar 2, 2014)

rohitshubham said:


> hey... guys can you post your battery wear level??
> Mine is showing 100% but it works for 3-4hrs easily with wlan and 30% brightness when fully charged so have reasons to believe it's not true...



Wut? can you post pic? Batteries with 100% wear should go out with a BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM!


----------



## AbhMkh (Mar 2, 2014)

Lenovo is chinese,"One simply does not trust the Chinese"..they are hiding surveillance chips inside Lenovo laptops and selling them to the Indian civilians !


----------



## seamon (Mar 2, 2014)

AbhMkh said:


> Lenovo is chinese,"One simply does not trust the Chinese"..they are hiding surveillance chips inside Lenovo laptops and selling them to the Indian civilians !



Interesting....
You still high?


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 2, 2014)

AbhMkh said:


> Lenovo is chinese,"One simply does not trust the Chinese"..they are hiding surveillance chips inside Lenovo laptops and selling them to the Indian civilians !


----------



## AbhMkh (Mar 2, 2014)

seamon said:


> Interesting....
> You still high?



Whoaa ?...What with the conspiracy theories ?? !!!


----------



## rohitshubham (Mar 3, 2014)

seamon said:


> Wut? can you post pic? Batteries with 100% wear should go out with a BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM!


so, here's the image you asked for ...



if you loook closely in bottom right you can see the time remaining that windows shows.

- - - Updated - - -



AbhMkh said:


> Lenovo is chinese,"One simply does not trust the Chinese"..they are hiding surveillance chips inside Lenovo laptops and selling them to the Indian civilians !


ahhhh... it's been ages since i have seen a proper troll on this forum... glad to see you...


----------



## seamon (Mar 3, 2014)

rohitshubham said:


> so, here's the image you asked for ...
> 
> View attachment 13749
> if you loook closely in bottom right you can see the time remaining that windows shows.



Update the bios. Old Lenovo bioses are trash. My old one showed that I had a battery capacity of 7000 mWh which lead to a fight between me and a guy named sksundaram.


----------



## rohitshubham (Mar 3, 2014)

seamon said:


> Update the bios. Old Lenovo bioses are trash. My old one showed that I had a battery capacity of 7000 mWh which lead to a fight between me and a guy named sksundaram.


the BIOS is already up to date..... i regularly check for updates on website.....
by the way i will take the system to service center and try to force them to replace battery before my ADP ends and will also try for replacement of thermal paste of proccy... even though my system don't heat at all....


----------



## tanmaymohan (Mar 15, 2014)

Should I buy z500 now ?
But I am confused between the 4gb one @nd 6gb one ?
Which one performs  better?
And what would be the current price of these lappies?


----------



## seamon (Mar 15, 2014)

tanmaymohan said:


> Should I buy z500 now ?
> But I am confused between the 4gb one @nd 6gb one ?
> Which one performs  better?
> And what would be the current price of these lappies?



If you can wait 2-4 months for Maxwell then do so. 4GB is sufficient but 6 GB is advisable for gaming. Obviously the 6 GB performs better. What kind of question was that? =.=
Check Flipkart for prices.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Mar 15, 2014)

Umm.. Thanks btw
But Maxwell would be expensive so will currently go for ivy bridge 
Lenovo store is nearby yeah


----------



## seamon (Mar 15, 2014)

tanmaymohan said:


> Umm.. Thanks btw
> But Maxwell would be expensive so will currently go for ivy bridge
> Lenovo store is nearby yeah


Maxwell is gpu not processor. 
Contrary to popular belief...... Laptop prices remain constant but components just get upgraded and old components get discounted. Expect reduced Kepler prices 1 month before Maxwell is released here.

- - - Updated - - -

If you can't wait though then go ahead.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Mar 15, 2014)

Yeah 
But I will gift the laptop to my sister so gaming is not the primary task.


----------



## seamon (Mar 15, 2014)

Yea then go ahead...... Broadwell,the successor to Haswell is a long way ahead.


----------



## vinyasmusic (Mar 16, 2014)

Guys .. My Z500 is behaving a little weird .. The disk usage is 100% most of the time I check up with hardly anything running
even task manager shows a little over 2mbps usage
What is the solution ?


----------



## rohitshubham (Mar 16, 2014)

^^^try to check with the task manager which process is eating up the disk usage... it should be indicated in red.. if the process looks fishy then do a virus and malware scan..


----------



## vinyasmusic (Mar 16, 2014)

rohitshubham said:


> ^^^try to check with the task manager which process is eating up the disk usage... it should be indicated in red.. if the process looks fishy then do a virus and malware scan..



Done everything .. As I mentioned there is nothing above 1mbps or 2mbps at any given time but still the disk usage is 100%


----------



## seamon (Mar 16, 2014)

It's probably a HDD issue. Are you copying anything? Unless the PC is heavily infected, malwares use very little resources to remain undetected unless it's a worm. Consider switching to a SSD if it's bothering you too much.

- - - Updated - - -

What is using 1 mbps except System?


----------



## vinyasmusic (Mar 16, 2014)

It seems  to be a problem with Z500 series and Win 8 .. Lot of users reporting the same online

Chrome , System and Service Host Local System
System and Service are the ones always on top


----------



## rohitshubham (Mar 18, 2014)

^^^ well how long has this problem started?? have you updated any drivers recently or any system software?? coz my disk usage is pretty much always 0-2% when browsing net.
and the hdd is located just on the right side of the touchpad , touch and see if that area is unusually warm.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Mar 22, 2014)

So I m getting it tomorrow 

Wise decision?


----------



## seamon (Mar 22, 2014)

tanmaymohan said:


> So I m getting it tomorrow
> 
> Wise decision?



For a budget of 50k........yes.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Mar 22, 2014)

Thanks a lot


----------



## tanmaymohan (Mar 23, 2014)

Bought a z510 instead lol  will post a review soon


----------



## seamon (Mar 24, 2014)

tanmaymohan said:


> Bought a z510 instead lol  will post a review soon



That's almost the same thing right?


----------



## tanmaymohan (Mar 24, 2014)

seamon said:


> That's almost the same thing right?







Yes same body same looks
But inclusion of i5-4200M and an 1TB SSHD


----------



## seamon (Mar 24, 2014)

tanmaymohan said:


> Yes same body same looks
> But inclusion of i5-4200M and an 1TB SSHD



I believe there's a Z510 with core i7 available but that costs 60k and packs a whole lot of more firepower.
Nevertheless, Congratulations.
If yours is a SSHD then there must be a msata slot where the cache drive is placed. You might want to consider an upgrade to a full-fledged SSD later down the road.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Mar 25, 2014)

Yeah 
Lappy is working good. I have also written a review on my site.

P.S. : I got grid2 and total war rome II free on steam exclusively by lenovo


----------



## vinyasmusic (Mar 26, 2014)

rohitshubham said:


> ^^^ well how long has this problem started?? have you updated any drivers recently or any system software?? coz my disk usage is pretty much always 0-2% when browsing net.
> and the hdd is located just on the right side of the touchpad , touch and see if that area is unusually warm.



It isnt always warm but does get warm at times 
Just cannot fathom why the usage is 100% It stays there for a half n hour or so then goes normal for few hours then poops back up again
The system gets sluggish so its easy so spot when the usage has gone high


----------



## rohitshubham (Mar 27, 2014)

vinyasmusic said:


> It isnt always warm but does get warm at times
> Just cannot fathom why the usage is 100% It stays there for a half n hour or so then goes normal for few hours then poops back up again
> The system gets sluggish so its easy so spot when the usage has gone high


so, the task manager isn't showing any process which is hogging up the hdd.
Maybe the 100% usage is triggered by some interrupt routine ... it might be due to anti-virus which starts to scan up the system periodically.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Mar 28, 2014)

Do games work only when charger plugged in?


----------



## seamon (Mar 28, 2014)

tanmaymohan said:


> Do games work only when charger plugged in?



You can play on battery but with reduced performance. This is because the battery is not powerful enough to fully power the GPU and CPU simultaneously.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Mar 28, 2014)

Hmm.. Ok
I did the same while bitcoin mining without charger : 6mhash
With charger 43mhash

But does this happen with all kinds of gaming laptops?


----------



## seamon (Mar 28, 2014)

tanmaymohan said:


> Hmm.. Ok
> I did the same while bitcoin mining without charger : 6mhash
> With charger 43mhash
> 
> But does this happen with all kinds of gaming laptops?



AMD GPUs are better at mining.
I get upto 100(I think) MHash.
With 2 GT 650m OC I get 72 Mhash.


----------



## savvy (Apr 21, 2014)

Those who updated to windows 8.1 : do you guys face any problem like drivers etc ? I am planning to upgrade but lenovo's official site says that it's better not to upgrade now because some driver issues have not been fixed yet...


----------



## prithvikg (May 6, 2014)

i'm facing an issue with my laptop screen brightness after i upgraded to 8.1 it's set permanently as dim and i am not able to increase it. i have a z500.


----------



## tanmaymohan (May 6, 2014)

^Update your Intel drivers


----------



## savvy (May 7, 2014)

prithvikg said:


> i'm facing an issue with my laptop screen brightness after i upgraded to 8.1 it's set permanentlywnloaded fw as dim and i am not able to increase it. i have a z500.


So except that everything is working fine for you ?? Because in lenovo official site, there isn't all drivers listed... You have used windows 8 drivers or downloaded from elsewhere ??


----------



## savvy (May 7, 2014)

tanmaymohan said:


> ^Update your Intel drivers



I rather found that updating the drivers caused that problem and when i downgrade everything works fine... Which version of windows are you using ??


----------



## tanmaymohan (May 7, 2014)

Windows 8.1 
I also encountered this issue on z510 on updating NVIDIA driver but I reinstalled Intel HD too and from then no issues till now.


----------



## savvy (May 7, 2014)

And from where did you get the drivers ??


----------



## tanmaymohan (May 7, 2014)

Provided by Lenovo on a separate partition


----------



## prithvikg (May 10, 2014)

savvy said:


> So except that everything is working fine for you ?? Because in lenovo official site, there isn't all drivers listed... You have used windows 8 drivers or downloaded from elsewhere ??



my device manager is showing some issue with bluetooth. but other than that no issues.. just the brigtnss. still have to download the drivers for it.


----------



## vinyasmusic (Jul 5, 2014)

Guys facing a grave issue here
My laptop adapter got burnt (electrical) recently. So I filed a complaint in customer care for replacement, after a few days they reverted back saying the serial number for the laptop and charger are a mismatch (WTF?)
I checked with all my friends who had a similar charger about it but none of them had taken mine. Now they say it cannot be replaced as it is not mine :/ Help me on this


----------



## rohitshubham (Jul 8, 2014)

vinyasmusic said:


> Guys facing a grave issue here
> My laptop adapter got burnt (electrical) recently. So I filed a complaint in customer care for replacement, after a few days they reverted back saying the serial number for the laptop and charger are a mismatch (WTF?)
> I checked with all my friends who had a similar charger about it but none of them had taken mine. Now they say it cannot be replaced as it is not mine :/ Help me on this


i guess all you can do is to press that this is the exact same charger that i was provided with and the fault is from the service side... also look up for the purchase bills if they mention the charger's serial number


----------



## farlaks (Jul 12, 2014)

touchpad coating peeling off, any help?


----------



## rohitshubham (Jul 12, 2014)

^^ Well ignore it... it started to peel off on mine too but i just ignored it and IDK but now its firm enough...


----------



## savvy (Jul 15, 2014)

rohitshubham said:


> ^^ Well ignore it... it started to peel off on mine too but i just ignored it and IDK but now its firm enough...


Coating of touchpad in my case also started to wear off.. Now the touchpad has some place with coating and some without... Sometimes it become very difficult to use it due to roughness.. 
What happened in your case ?? All the coating peeled off ?? Is it advisable to remove the coating in the remaining area ??


----------



## rohitshubham (Jul 15, 2014)

^^I don't know... the touchpad will work for sure but i cannot guarantee the smoothness anyway in my case it never came out much it's just a dot on the side.


----------



## savvy (Jul 24, 2014)

My action centre is showing install your memory card reader driver after upgrading to windows 8.1 . I have tried installing driver from lenovo as well as realtek website. Still the message doesn't go away. Any suggestion ?


----------



## sbnaul (Jul 27, 2014)

Can someone please post a picture of their peeled touchpad !!!


----------



## debarshi (Jul 27, 2014)

rohitshubham said:


> ^^I don't know... the touchpad will work for sure but i cannot guarantee the smoothness anyway in my case it never came out much it's just a dot on the side.



Use a mouse. Seriously. I talked to the service centre, they said they'd replace the panel if I had issues.. I chose not to, its just the lamination, and doesn't quite bother me

- - - Updated - - -

Uhh okay, another issue.. I need to upgrade my ram to 8 GB and install an SSD. Any self help tips would be very appreciated


----------



## rohitshubham (Jul 27, 2014)

debarshi said:


> Use a mouse. Seriously. I talked to the service centre, they said they'd replace the panel if I had issues.. I chose not to, its just the lamination, and doesn't quite bother me
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Uhh okay, another issue.. I need to upgrade my ram to 8 GB and install an SSD. Any self help tips would be very appreciated


Well look for a RAM which will enable dual channel.... and you can replace your odd if you want by using a 9.5 mm HDD caddy for SSD installation


----------



## debarshi (Jul 28, 2014)

Umm, would requesting a FK link for the specific ram be too much? I cant seem to pinpoint the specs myself


----------

